# Matrimonio finito?



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

Salve a tutti, oggi è la prima volta che entro nel forum perchè forse appartengo anch'io alla categoria dei traditi psicologicamente.
Vi chiedo dei consigli al riguardo.
con mia moglie siamo sposati da 6 anni dopo 14 di fidanzamento, premetto che non sono mai stato un uomo curioso al punto di controllarla, le ho sempre dato la massima libertà fidandomi della sua correttezza e lealtà.
Lei da qualche anno si è ammalata di tiroide e altro, quindi prende delle medicine per curarsi e lo deve fare per tutta la vita, e credo che questa cosa le abbia causato dei problemi a livello psichico.
Così si è iscritta in un forum ed ha iniziato a frequentarlo in modo molto assiduo, io tutto sommato ero contento che lei potesse condividere il suo malessere con un gruppo di persone colpite dalla stessa malattia.
Solo che giorno 19 per puro caso, appena ho acceso il pc si è aperta una finestra di msn con un tizio che scriveva che le stava prenotando l'hotel per il raduno... 
Così l'ho chiamata chiedendole cose fosse quel msg, lei ha sdrammatizzato dicendomi che era solo l'organizzatore che stava prenotando per tutti gli iscritti. Sinceramente, non l'ho bevuta, così l'indomani frugando tra i msg loggati ho trovato una chattata dove si parlava anche di telefonate etc. Chiaramente mi sono incazzato e quando è rientrata a casa le ho ho chiesto di fare chiarezza prima di tutto in se stessa e poi nel matrimonio.
Lei mi ha risposto che vuole un pò di tempo per capire, che forse mi vede come un fratello etc, (le solite menate delle donne) secondo voi è il caso che vado io da un legale a chiedere la separazione? Oppure devo aspettare lei che magari mi dirà la stessa cosa?

Grazie a tutti


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (25 Agosto 2009)

Ciao Mux.
Il messaggio relativo alla prenotazione per il raduno poteva essere vero, nei forum si organizzano spesso questi incontri.
Ma, scusami se non ho capito tanto bene, lei alla fine ti ha confessato un tradimento o "solo" un momento di crisi coniugale?
Vivete ancora insieme, intendo sotto allo stesso tetto?

Se sì... provare a vivere separati per un po', almeno per chiarirvi le idee?

Benvenuto, anche se immagino tu non stia affatto bene.


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

ciao Bruco,
lei ha cercato di sdrammatizzare la cosa all'inizio, poi quando mi sono inkazzato mi ha detto che pensa a questo sempre. Io mi chiedo: non è stata sincera perchè quando scherzando (fino al giorno prima) le chiedevo non è che mi tradisci con sta chat? Lei no no etc. vabbè.
Seconda cosa: una persona che ragiona, come può scegliere di perdere tutto per una persona virtuale?
Terzo punto: sicuramente in una coppia quando si arriva a questo punto che uno dei due chiede di restare solo c'è qualcosa che non va.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (25 Agosto 2009)

Che ci sia qualcosa che non va, ahimè, è evidente. Ma non è detto che non sia recuperabile.
Quindi mi sembra di capire che al momento ti ha confessato una "infatuazione virtuale"?
Hai la certezza che non si siano mai visti?
Se la risposta è sì, generalmente queste cottarelle virtuali sono idealizzate per portare emozione in una quotidianità un po' spenta, ma spesso sono bolle di sapone che scoppiano non appena ci si conosce.

Il problema è cercare di capire perchè lei ti vede "come un fratello", cercare di capire se tu la ami ancora e desideri recuperare il rapporto, e soprattutto capire cosa ha intenzione di fare tua moglie.

Ribadisco: Se si tratta solo di una infatuazione virtuale è indice di un malessere all'interno del matrimonio, ma non è detto che sia irrecuperabile...

Provate a parlarvi sinceramente, cerca di capire cosa prova realmente per te... se è solo un momento di crisi o si tratta di qualcosa di più serio.

Vedrai che domani ti risponderanno in tanti...


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

scusami ho saltato la tua domanda viviamo nella stessa abitazione.
Inoltre non mi sono nemmeno permesso di staccarle il pc, perchè credo che ogni persona deve essere libera di scegliere. Però kazzarola, io non posso stare in casa sapendo che lei sta ore e ore sempre al pc. Quasi si dimentica di pranzare o cenare, e la mattina la prima cosa che fa è accendere il pc. Credi sia rispettoso nei miei confronti? Oppure l'egoismo di questa persona (per me è andata fuori di testa) è così forte di aver dimenticato di avere un marito e anche degli obblighi coniugali?


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

si ho la certezza


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

si abbiamo parlato, lei mi accusa che ho rotto con la sua famiglia, perchè in pratica i genitori abitano sopra e il padre fin dal primo giorno entrava dentro casa nostra senza nemmeno degnarsi di suonare il campanello. L'inizio dei nostri dissapori son stati questi, lei anzichè esser giusta nelle valutazioni ha sempre preso le difese dei suoi e questo mi mandava in bestia al punto che da circa 2 anni non li saluto nemmeno.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (25 Agosto 2009)

Guarda, parlo per esperienza... Proprio perchè IDEALIZZATE, queste cottarelle riempiono la testa e la giornata.
Certo, non è affatto bello nei tuoi confronti...specialmente perchè lei sa che tu lo sai.

Ma... che intende fare con questo qui?
Intendono incontrarsi o aspetta che le passi come fosse un male di stagione?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> si abbiamo parlato, lei mi accusa che ho rotto con la sua famiglia, perchè in pratica i genitori abitano sopra e il padre fin dal primo giorno entrava dentro casa nostra senza nemmeno degnarsi di suonare il campanello. L'inizio dei nostri dissapori son stati questi, lei anzichè esser giusta nelle valutazioni ha sempre preso le difese dei suoi e questo mi mandava in bestia al punto che da circa 2 anni non li saluto nemmeno.


Meno persone coinvolgete in questo momento, meglio è.
Per ora vedetevela voi due da soli, che i parenti complicano solo le cose.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (25 Agosto 2009)

Stacco. Per ora calma e sangue freddo, mi raccomando.


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

Si hai ragione, ne ho parlato solo con mio fratello e sorella, e mi dicono di lasciarla sola a pensare cosa vuol fare. Il fatto è che mi sento tradito mentalmente, e quindi questo sfocia in rabbia. Lei forse ha paura delle mie reazioni, perchè capirai che una persona ci tiene a mantenere la propria integrità, e quindi vuole tempo. 
Però la mia mente contorta mi dice che lei vuole farmi credere che è una cotta di testa mentre invece io credo il contrario avendo letto la chattata.
Lei cosa intende fare con questo non lo sa oppure non vuole dirmelo, so solo che questo la fa ridere... ed io (anche) che strane le donne.


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

Grazie per le risposte notte vado anche io


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> *Guarda, parlo per esperienza... Proprio perchè IDEALIZZATE, queste cottarelle riempiono la testa e la giornata.*


quanti anni hai/avete? minchia, fidanzati da 14 e sposati da 6, una vita.... purtroppo dopo tanti anni insieme - magari anche nella fascia di età 15-30 - le cottarelle capitano... e speriamo si fermino lì


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

Ciao eta' 42 io 41 lei l'altro 37


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Ciao eta' 42 io 41 lei l'altro 37


sei un attimino nel pallone. scusa, eh... ma cosa aspetti che se la porti a letto per incazzarti?


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

ciao anna, sinceramente prima di chiudere vorrei dare qualche possibilità a lie e al matrimonio, poi a estremi mali estremi rimedi


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> ciao anna, sinceramente prima di chiudere vorrei dare qualche possibilità a lie e al matrimonio, poi a estremi mali estremi rimedi


e ho capito io.. ma da come parli sembra quasi che non aspetti altro che ti tradisca del tutto per chiudere.
allora.. se ti importa ancora di lei non aspetti che il marpione organizzi raduni con lo scopo di portarsela a letto e ti incazzi come dio comanda... o aspetti che succeda perché nei hai già le scatole piene e dopo potrai pure dire che la lasci perché ti ha tradito


----------



## MK (25 Agosto 2009)

*mah*

doveri coniugali? Non leggo amore nelle tue parole e nemmeno rabbia. Orgoglio forse. Lei dice che siete come fratello e sorella, tu come ti poni al riguardo?


----------



## Old evergreen (25 Agosto 2009)

mha ...credo che sia finita e basta...o la ricorteggi oppure falle fare i suoi passi...sai, tu sei sano...lei nn piu'...pensa che nn la capisci e si rifuggi in  chi ha i suoi stessi problemi....poi se questo e' uno stronzo che se ne approfitta nn sono problemi tuoi...tu lasciale, se l'ami ,ancora una porta aperta...senno' sbrocchi...secondo me nn e' intenzionata a tradirti sicuramente....pero' nn vuole pesarti !


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

sincermanete non sono sicurissimo che finisca a letto con questo, soprattutto adesso che lei sa che io so. Poi anche perchè lei è in un momento di confusione della sua vita ed ha accumulato troppo stress. Aspetto le sue mosse perchè se lo facessi io di andare a chiedere la separazione avrei sempre lo scrupolo di non averci provato


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> sincermanete non sono sicurissimo che finisca a letto con questo, soprattutto adesso che lei sa che io so. Poi anche perchè lei è in un momento di confusione della sua vita ed ha accumulato troppo stress. Aspetto le sue mosse perchè se lo facessi io di andare a chiedere la separazione avrei sempre lo scrupolo di non averci provato


uh madonna... ma separazione per cosa? perché chatta sul messenger?
dai.. per favore..


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

ciao MK, dopo 20 anni di vita assieme si entra in simbiosi sia fisica che mentale. Fino a pochi giorni fa per me era la donna che solo la morte ci avrebbe separato. Oggi non ho piu' certezze, ho capito che nella vita tutti possiamo cambiare e sbagliare. I miei sentimenti sono rimasti tali nei sui riguardi, xò è chiaro che m'è caduto un fuilmine a ciel sereno.


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

bella risposta anna, ma come faccio a riprendermela se sta sempre attaccata al pc ?


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> bella risposta anna, ma come faccio a riprendermela se sta sempre attaccata al pc ?


 
la prendi e la porti via con te.
se un uomo vuole sa come fare


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

lei in fondo m'ha solo chiesto un pò di lontananza per capire se le manco ancora o no.
Forse la cosa migliore è andarmene da casa e lasciarla da sola a riflettere.


----------



## Old evergreen (25 Agosto 2009)

tu lasciala stare.... nn fa nulla di male


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> lei in fondo m'ha solo chiesto un pò di lontananza per capire se le manco ancora o no.
> Forse la cosa migliore è andarmene da casa e lasciarla da sola a riflettere.


bella pensata, complimentissimi.. così nel tuo letto ci entra l'altro nel frattempo che lei riflette..
ma dove hai messo il cervello?


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

anna, lei fa parte di un forum e non sta certo tutto il tempo a chattare con lui, perchè adesso credo che sia una moderatrice o addirittura amministratrice, quindi per lei è diventato un lavoro. Se in questo le dicessi usciamo, mi risponderebbe vai tu perchè devo lavorare. Quello che penso è che sta cosa è diventata piu' importante del previsto perchè è uscita fuori altrimenti credo che fosse finita come una bolla di sapone


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> bella pensata, complimentissimi.. così nel tuo letto ci entra l'altro nel frattempo che lei riflette..
> ma dove hai messo il cervello?


mi pare che lui stia aspettando che lei se ne vada... cerchi un pretesto per chiudere...


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Agosto 2009)

evergreen ha detto:


> tu lasciala stare.... nn fa nulla di male


già... lasciamola fare.. 
ma vi siete venduti il cranio, uomini?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> anna, lei fa parte di un forum e non sta certo tutto il tempo a chattare con lui, perchè adesso credo che sia una moderatrice o addirittura amministratrice, quindi per lei è diventato un lavoro. Se in questo le dicessi usciamo, mi risponderebbe vai tu perchè devo lavorare. Quello che penso è che sta cosa è diventata piu' importante del previsto perchè è uscita fuori altrimenti credo che fosse finita come una bolla di sapone


lavora 24h/24h? il forum la paga col vil denaro...? oppure con altro.....?


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

si evergreen difatti la lascio stare, cerrtto mi girano i maroni a vederla invcecchiare dietro un pc!!


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> anna, lei fa parte di un forum e non sta certo tutto il tempo a chattare con lui, perchè adesso credo che sia una moderatrice o addirittura amministratrice, quindi per lei è diventato un lavoro. Se in questo le dicessi usciamo, mi risponderebbe vai tu perchè devo lavorare. Quello che penso è che sta cosa è diventata piu' importante del previsto perchè è uscita fuori altrimenti credo che fosse finita come una bolla di sapone


se va bè dai.. il forum un lavoro..
andiamo bene...


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

cornofra, il forum non la paga, ma lei ha conosciuto anche altre persone e in qualche modo si aiutano. Poi certo il diavolo c'ha messo la coda che io scoprissi sta cosa


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> si evergreen difatti la lascio stare, cerrtto mi girano i maroni a vederla invcecchiare dietro un pc!!


sì, ok... però non la racconti tutta nemmeno tu, secondo me.
ti sei svegliato solo adesso perché hai visto il messaggio. e prima?
cioè, prima andava bene che passasse tutto il tempo al pc?


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

quindi anna a quanto ho capito, tu dici che devo metterla alle strette giusto o me o il forum e l'altro?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> cornofra, il forum non la paga, ma lei ha conosciuto anche altre persone e in qualche modo si aiutano. Poi certo il diavolo c'ha messo la coda che io scoprissi sta cosa


allora è bene scindere le cose: il forum è un sostegno per la sua malattia. punto. deve essere SOLO quello, al resto ci devi pensare tu! lei non può vivere 'schiava' della sua malattia, se lo è passando tutto il giorno sul forum vuol dire che non parla solo di malattia...


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

No anna non erano tutte rose e fiori, anche perchè c'è il problema della sua famiglia che ho escluso dalla mia vita e questo l'ha fatta soffrire molto.


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

corno hai perfettamente ragione, non parlano solo di malattie magari di stupidate.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sì, ok... però non la racconti tutta nemmeno tu, secondo me.
> ti sei svegliato solo adesso perché hai visto il messaggio. e prima?
> cioè, prima andava bene che passasse tutto il tempo al pc?


mux, diciamo, sarà che prima ti andava bene così eri libero anche tu...? senza averla tra le palle...? sarà che forse c'è qualche problemino nella vostra coppia, indipendentemente dal forumista di turno...?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> corno hai perfettamente ragione, non parlano solo di malattie magari di stupidate.


si, e magari non solo di stupidate....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





minchia, è la tua donna, ma te ne frega qualcosa? te ne frega di recuperarla o no?


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> quindi anna a quanto ho capito, tu dici che devo metterla alle strette giusto o me o il forum e l'altro?


ma noooo.. riprenditela con intelligenza e fascino.. 
sempre se ce la fai ad uscire dal loop che non vuoi toglierle la libertà. libertà di cosa poi devo ancora capirlo


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma noooo.. riprenditela con intelligenza e fascino..
> sempre se ce la fai ad uscire dal loop che non vuoi toglierle la libertà.* libertà di cosa poi devo ancora capirlo*


la libertà di mux di nn averla d'intorno...


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

corno hai perfettamente ragione, prima ci passavo sopra e ogni tanto scherzando cercavo di sviarla dal pc, e lei ci stava. Adesso da quando ho saputo non piu', mi dice esci vai etc


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

anna lei in pratica appena si svegli la mattina accende il pc, torna dal lavoro mangia in 1 secondo e si mette al pc, la sera fa orario continuato dalle 20,30 alle 24,30


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

corno me ne frega di lei, ma ci sono rimasto male a sapere che mentiva, e adesso sono in confusione.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> anna lei in pratica appena si svegli la mattina accende il pc, torna dal lavoro mangia in 1 secondo e si mette al pc, la sera fa orario continuato dalle 20,30 alle 24,30


minchia, ma allora il problema è ben più grave del tradimento.... ma tu dov'eri fino ad ora????


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

Sono un uomo ferito mentalmente, perchè le ho sempre dato fiducia. Adesso m'è caduta dal cuore


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> corno me ne frega di lei, ma ci sono rimasto male a sapere che mentiva, e adesso sono in confusione.


fammi capire: ci sei rimasto male che mentiva e nn ti è mai balenato nella testa che, mentire o no, stare tutto il giorno davanti al pc non sia proprio una cosa buona...?


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

corno, io lavoro e quindi molte cose sfuggono, certo ho commesso i miei errori


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

si mi balenava qualcosa, però lei mi rispondeva che fossero solo cose legate alla malattia


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> corno, io lavoro e quindi molte cose sfuggono, certo ho commesso i miei errori


ok, però ora puoi anche cercare di recuperare senza perdere troppo tempo a piangerti addosso o a pensare alle separazioni!!!! la domanda che ti devi porre è: voglio recuperare? mi pare che tu nn sia molto convinto...


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> corno hai perfettamente ragione, prima ci passavo sopra e ogni tanto scherzando cercavo di sviarla dal pc, e lei ci stava. Adesso da quando ho saputo non piu', mi dice esci vai etc


probabilmente il forum la fa sentire bene. si sente compresa e apprezzata e poi c'è sto qua che le fa la posta e organizza raduni (audace il tipo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  oltre che virtual marpione) ma tutto questo è -credo io- solo la conseguenza di lunghi giorni in solitudine e serate senza niente da dirsi.
il punto, piuttosto, è: tu senti di avere ancora tante cose da dirle e condividere con lei, o ti ruga solo il fatto che un altro la broccoli?

sincero, eh


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

anna la libertà della sua vita, e' lei che è in questa situazione, è lei che è andata fuori di testa, è lei che dovrà decidere di se stessa, di certo non posso impedire ad una persona di non fare ciò che sente. L'unica strada è riconquistarla ma come?


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Agosto 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ok, però ora puoi anche cercare di recuperare senza perdere troppo tempo a piangerti addosso o a pensare alle separazioni!!!! la domanda che ti devi porre è: voglio recuperare? mi *pare che tu nn sia molto convinto..*.


sembra così anche a me


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

anna, a me da fastidio veder lei fuori dalla realtà, e capire che potrebbe anche sbagliare se s'è illusa di una cosa virtuale. 
Poi come uomo chiaramente mi da fastidio sapere che broccoli con un altro


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> anna *la libertà della sua vita, e' lei che è in questa situazione, è lei che è andata fuori di testa, è lei che dovrà decidere di se stessa, di certo non posso impedire ad una persona di non fare ciò che sente*. L'unica strada è riconquistarla ma come?


ma che discorsi fai?!? è tua moglie!!!!! mica una qualsiasi!!!! ribadisco, mi pare che ti interessi di più la tua libertà, la libertà di non doverla contraddire, di nn doverla riconquistare, la libertà di non doverle stare vicina quando passa ore e ore davanti al pc...


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

Fondamentalmente sono un uomo libero, non amo impedire oppure controllare una persona. Sarebbe stupido farlo perchè non porterebbe a niente. L'unica cosa che sto cercando di fare di sottovalutare questa situazione in quanto virtuale ed in qualche modo farglielo capire. Le sbandate le prendiamo tutti...ma anche le cantonate.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> anna, a me da fastidio veder lei fuori dalla realtà, e capire che potrebbe anche sbagliare se s'è illusa di una cosa virtuale.
> Poi come uomo chiaramente mi da fastidio sapere che broccoli con un altro


boh, ognuno la vede come vuole, secondo me il broccolare con un altro è il meno dei problemi.... io mi preoccuperei della sua schiavitù col forum/pc e del fatto che la vostra storia sta andando a puttane...


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> anna la libertà della sua vita, e' lei che è in questa situazione, è lei che è andata fuori di testa, è lei che dovrà decidere di se stessa, di certo non posso impedire ad una persona di non fare ciò che sente. L'unica strada è riconquistarla ma come?


come ma come? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




saprai ben cosa fa piacere a una donna... chiaro che se le proponi come alternativa un film di merda sul divano a guardare il film (di merda) senza niente da dirvi preferirà stare al pc..


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> *Fondamentalmente sono un uomo libero, non amo impedire oppure controllare una persona.* Sarebbe stupido farlo perchè non porterebbe a niente. L'unica cosa che sto cercando di fare di sottovalutare questa situazione in quanto virtuale ed in qualche modo farglielo capire. Le sbandate le prendiamo tutti...ma anche le cantonate.


ok, ami farti i cazzi tuoi, allora lascia libera, se è una sbandata passa da se, altrimenti.......... addio.


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

corno, per me la libertà è un valore che non ha prezzo. Per libertà intendo non sopraffare nessun, non impedire niente. Se lei ha perso la testa, non posso cambiargliela perchè sarebbe inutile e credo anzi, che sarebbe controproducente ossessionarla.


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

si corno, amo farmi i cazzi miei, ma se lei chiedesse aiuto l'aiuterei.


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Agosto 2009)

Mux, spiace dirlo ma sei mentalmente ed emotivamente troppo statico. ti accontenti di poco e di conseguenza non puoi che dare poco, a livello emotivo.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> si corno, amo farmi i cazzi miei, ma se lei chiedesse aiuto l'aiuterei.


lei ha chiesto aiuto... ma non a te...


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

anna, capisco che bisognerebbe trovare una via un modo per comunicare ed è quello che sto cercando di capire per questo mi rivolgo a voi.


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

corno hai ragione, ma se si sta in due e si ha una testa si ragiona e si capisce se si sbaglia o no


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> anna, capisco che bisognerebbe trovare una via un modo per comunicare ed è quello che sto cercando di capire per questo mi rivolgo a voi.


ti è stato detto cosa 'devi' fare: devi provare a riconquistarla, anche rompendo le palle, anche limitando (???) la sua libertà... però mi pare che tu non voglia, che tu nn abbia interesse a farlo. contento te, contenti tutti.


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

credo che gli errori siano sempre al 50%


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

corno le stacco il pc e le dico di uscire? Pensi che lei accetterebbe? oppure direbbe mi sta soffocando ancora d+?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> corno hai ragione, ma se si sta in due e si ha una testa si ragiona e si capisce se si sbaglia o no


ok, ma allora il probelma dove sta? lasciala libera, in tutto e per tutto, affidati alla SUA testa poi torna a raccontarci tra qualche mese come procede.


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

anna forse hai ragione sono statico, in questo momento molto pensieroso e confuso


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> corno le stacco il pc e le dico di uscire? Pensi che lei accetterebbe? oppure direbbe mi sta soffocando ancora d+?


prova a portarla a prendere un gelato, al cinema, trombala, invita amici a cena, prendi un film interessante, gioca a carte.... insomma, di cose da fare ce ne sono, bisogna VOLERLE fare....!!!!


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

ok corno vi farò sapere sicuramente


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> anna, capisco che bisognerebbe trovare una via un modo per comunicare ed è quello che sto cercando di capire per questo mi rivolgo a voi.


resta il fatto che se non riesci a convincere me del fatto che ami tua moglie.. ho come idea che con lei ci riesci ancora meno..

ne parli come se dovessi recuperare un macchinario utile per una tua attività artigianale. boia can me se ga rota la fresa...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> anna forse hai ragione sono statico, in questo momento molto pensieroso e confuso


ti abbiamo dato degli input, prova un attimo ad analizzarti anche te e valuta se quello che sei e quello che fai è sempre buono o no...


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

corno hai ragione ci provo


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> *resta il fatto che se non riesci a convincere me del fatto che ami tua moglie.. ho come idea che con lei ci riesci ancora meno..*
> 
> ne parli come se dovessi recuperare un macchinario utile per una tua attività artigianale. boia can me se ga rota la fresa...


appunto.........  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 è già un po' che si dice che prima forse dovresti chiarirti te le idee...


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

anna, per me lei è stata sleale. Quindi sto cercando di capire se mi merita ancora e lasciarla a se stessa, oppure impegnarmi ed aiutarla a ritrovare la sua dimensione.


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

già corno, in un momento di confusione, bisogna solo ritrovare la serenità perduta e schiarirsi le idee.


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

Il mio orgoglio mi dice di mandarla a VFC e se poi un giorno capirà di aver sbagliato si roderà dentro.


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

ma è solo la rabbia che mi dice questo, poi l'amore mi dice altro


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

in tutti i casi vi ringrazio tanto


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> anna, per me lei è stata sleale. Quindi sto cercando di capire se mi merita ancora e lasciarla a se stessa, oppure impegnarmi ed aiutarla a ritrovare la sua dimensione.


ma sleale cosa?
solo perché chatta con un marpione che magari è pure uno sfigato?
dai.. vediamo di essere obiettivi.. l'altro supplisce alla mancanza di intimità ma soprattutto emotività che c'è tra voi.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> anna, per me lei è stata sleale. Quindi sto cercando di capire se mi merita ancora e lasciarla a se stessa, *oppure impegnarmi ed aiutarla a ritrovare la sua dimensione.*


scendi dal pero, non sei un dio in terra purificatore di anime........


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

anna, è la confusione mentale che non mi fa capire e quindi reagire in qualche modo.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma sleale cosa?
> solo perché chatta con un marpione che magari è pure uno sfigato?
> dai.. vediamo di essere obiettivi.. *l'altro supplisce alla mancanza di intimità ma soprattutto emotività che c'è tra voi.*


appunto, secondo me prima di riconquistare lei devi capire come mai manca l'intimità e l'emotività tra voi.


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

sleale perchè non mi diceva che chattasse e si sentisse telefonicamente con questo.


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

corno non sono un Dio, anzi mi ritengo al momento l'ultimo uomo sulla terra, però devo ritrovare la fiducia in lei


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> anna, è la confusione mentale che non mi fa capire e quindi reagire in qualche modo.


guarda.. secondo me stai confondendo la rava con la fava, come ti ha detto bene corno e, invece di pensare a cosa non va fra voi, ti intestardisci a pensare che sia tutta colpa del web.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> corno non sono un Dio, anzi mi ritengo al momento l'ultimo uomo sulla terra, però devo ritrovare la fiducia in lei


ho capito, cazzo, però mettiti in testa che prima di tutto devi capire cosa non va nella vostra storia!!!!! lei non ti ha tradito, lei ha cercato altrove ciò che non trova nella vostra storia, probabilmente hai delle responsabilità anche te, analizzati un po' senza voler 'cambiare lei'


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

No Anna, ho capito benissimo che c'era qualcosa che non andava, ma l'ho capito solo adesso e sto facendo un'analisi


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

Corno sei perfetto! è quello che sto cercando di capire, se son stato io ad allontanarla


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> *Corno sei perfetto!* è quello che sto cercando di capire, se son stato io ad allontanarla


esagerato, ancora non riesco a trasformare l'acqua in vino


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

Probabilmente quando lei ha chiesto aiuto io le ho chiuso la porta, perchè non capivo, perchè non volevo che si parlasse di malattie in casa nostra, perchè non volevo che frequentasse gente malata etc


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> sleale perchè non mi diceva che chattasse e si sentisse telefonicamente con questo.


sì ma,,, più racconti e più mi faccio l'idea che non la racconti giusta.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





cosa combinavi di tuo mentre lei chattava e telefonava all'altro?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2009)

*Mux*

Iscriviti al suo forum e ritrova il dialogo con lei.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Probabilmente quando lei ha chiesto aiuto io le ho chiuso la porta, perchè non capivo, perchè non volevo che si parlasse di malattie in casa nostra, perchè non volevo che frequentasse gente malata etc


eccallà, ora cominciano a saltare fuori i tuoi errori...


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

per malata con tanto di rispetto per tutti. Però credevo che parlare di altre cose fosse stato meglio per lei.


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Agosto 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> esagerato, ancora non riesco a trasformare l'acqua in vino


e neanche a dare buoni numeri per il superenalotto


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Probabilmente quando lei ha chiesto aiuto io le ho chiuso la porta, perchè non capivo, perchè non volevo che si parlasse di malattie in casa nostra, perchè non volevo che frequentasse gente malata etc


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

anna, lavoravo. Da quando siamo sposati ho messo i paraocchi pensando che esistesse solo lei, ed ho sempre evitato le situazioni intriganti per rispetto del matrimonio e della persona.


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

Persa forse hai ragione


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

Anna, nella vita nessuno è perfetto, si può cadere facilmente, si può sbagliare, però abbiamo una coscienza ed una testa per pensare prima di portare avanti amicizie intriganti.


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> anna, lavoravo. Da quando siamo sposati ho messo i paraocchi pensando che esistesse solo lei, ed ho sempre evitato le situazioni intriganti per rispetto del matrimonio e della persona.


e dove le trovavi le situazioni intriganti? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




vediamo un po'..


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

Non le trovavo perchè non le cercavo. Ma sai benissimo che può capitare ovunque e soprattutto se le cerchi. Non pensare che io mi facevo i cazzi miei sarei uno stupido a non dirvelo.


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

Credo che la verità sia quella di non averla capita e di essere mancato quando ne aveva bisogno. Però non ho intenzione di caricarmi tutte le colpe, si sbaglia in due, e se si vuole e lo si sente si fa in modo di recuperare.


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Non le trovavo perchè non le cercavo. Ma sai benissimo che può capitare ovunque e soprattutto se le cerchi. Non pensare che io mi facevo i cazzi miei sarei uno stupido a non dirvelo.


sì, ok... ma non regge lo stesso..
come mai hai lasciato passare così tanto tempo per accorgerti che le cose andavano male?
cosa facevi tu nel frattempo che lei chattava con l'altro, di sera e di notte?
dormivi tranquillo dopo la partita di coppa in tv?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Persa forse hai ragione


Mi sono identificata in lei e in quello che può avere trovato in un forum ...molto altro oltre e qualcosa  di molto diverso rispetto a una chat/sito di incontri.
Credo che abbia trovato un modo di esprimere le sue inquietudini come non riusciva a fare con te (per responsabilità di entrambi in diversa misura e modo) e che puoi dimostrare di voler PARTIRE da lì ...per andare oltre.
Però rivelati prima con complicità e poi apertamente dopo pochi post e... gioca con lei


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> *Credo che la verità sia quella di non averla capita e di essere mancato quando ne aveva bisogno*. Però non ho intenzione di caricarmi tutte le colpe, si sbaglia in due, e se si vuole e lo si sente si fa in modo di recuperare.


ecco. credo che fai bene ad iniziare da qui!


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

Rispondo ad entrambe: anna mentre lei chattava io stavo nello studio a lavorare ed anzi cercavo di coinvolgerla. 
Persa, proverò le tue strategie e ti farò sapere.


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

Le ho appena mandato un sms chiedendole se voleva mangiare del pesce, la risposta è stata mangio dai miei...


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

Amen... e che Dio ce la mandi buona a tutti/e


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

Vi farò sapere piu' tardi. Un abbraccio e un infinito grazie a tutti per i vostri suggerimenti
Purttroppo devo chiuedere


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Amen... e che Dio ce la mandi buona a tutti/e


amen un corno (hi, hi, hi), vorrei tanto sapere perché non hai un po' di palle in più. vai a prenderla e portala fuori con te. sei suo marito ma a me sembri più un ospite pagante tipo b&b... poi fai te..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> amen un corno (hi, hi, hi), vorrei tanto sapere perché non hai un po' di palle in più. *vai a prenderla e portala fuori con te*. sei suo marito ma a me sembri più un ospite pagante tipo b&b... poi fai te..


Mux ...così si fà!!! 

1) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ob2wjQjOQQI
e
2) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpFDgMK9mBk&feature=related


----------



## Old fuori orario (25 Agosto 2009)

dipendenza da internet. l'ho provata. è stato un calvario uscirne. ora devo fare molta attenzione perchè temo le ricadute (esattamente come un'alcolista). per questo forum, che tanto seguo, mi sono imposta di non intervenire e contingentare i tempi di connessione. la realtà vera diventa quella virtuale. la vita vera invece rimane sullo sfondo come un eco debole. Lei non ti tradisce nel senso comune del termine. tradisce e perde se stessa, si sta ammalando... auguri di cuore. katia


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

*ho dovuto reinstallare il browser*



Anna A ha detto:


> amen un corno (hi, hi, hi), vorrei tanto sapere perché non hai un po' di palle in più. vai a prenderla e portala fuori con te. sei suo marito ma a me sembri più un ospite pagante tipo b&b... poi fai te..


Cara Anna, non esiste una medicina per cancellare una emozione dalla testa, lei ha in testa questa cosa e io sono convinto che per rientrare dalla realtà virtuale abbia bisogno di capirlo da sola. Magari parttendo, farsi la sua esperienza per crescere nella vita. Un giorno capirà me e se stessa di questo ne sono sicuro.


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

*ho riso*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mux ...così si fà!!!
> 
> 1) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ob2wjQjOQQI
> e
> 2) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpFDgMK9mBk&feature=related



grazie persa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   sei riuscita a farmi ridere con i video anche se dentro il mio cuore lacrima.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> grazie persa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Non so se conosci il film da cui ho tratto la parte finale.
Ovviamente si svolge in una realtà particolare rurale delll'Irlanda.
Non ti invito a un comportamento violento, che in realtà non è tale nella storia.
Intendevo che devi trovare tu il tuo modo per far sentire a lei che a lei e al vostro rapporto tieni davvero!


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

*risp. per katia*



fuori orario ha detto:


> dipendenza da internet. l'ho provata. è stato un calvario uscirne. ora devo fare molta attenzione perchè temo le ricadute (esattamente come un'alcolista). per questo forum, che tanto seguo, mi sono imposta di non intervenire e contingentare i tempi di connessione. la realtà vera diventa quella virtuale. la vita vera invece rimane sullo sfondo come un eco debole. Lei non ti tradisce nel senso comune del termine. tradisce e perde se stessa, si sta ammalando... auguri di cuore. katia


Katia, anch'io la penso come te. Io l'ho fatto negli anni 90 quando esisteva il videotel e poi l'ultima mia chattata risale al 1999. Non ti nascondo che anch'io ho fatto le mie conoscenze però posso solo dire di avere la coscienza pulita, di aver rinunciato a donne sposate per rispetto del loro matrimonio. HAi ragione quando dici che si sta ammalando ma non posso rompere il pc non lo capirebbe, lo andrebbe al cercare al trove, ed io otterrei l'effetto contrario, la perderei per sempre.


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non so se conosci il film da cui ho tratto la parte finale.
> Ovviamente si svolge in una realtà particolare rurale delll'Irlanda.
> Non ti invito a un comportamento violento, che in realtà non è tale nella storia.
> Intendevo che devi trovare tu il tuo modo per far sentire a lei che a lei e al vostro rapporto tieni davvero!



Guarda in 20 anni non mi sono mai permesso di torcerle un solo capello, non è nel mio stile e nella mia filosofia di vita. Lei sa che la amo, e che per altre problematiche l'ho trascurata. Come sa anche che, fin quando ci sarò l'aiuterò a poter ritrovare l'armonia nella vita, anche al costo di perderla in senso fisico. Io la amo, e quindi voglio solo il suo bene, e spero che qualsiasi scelta sia quella giusta per entrambi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Guarda in 20 anni non mi sono mai permesso di torcerle un solo capello, non è nel mio stile e nella mia filosofia di vita. Lei sa che la amo, e che per altre problematiche l'ho trascurata. Come sa anche che, fin quando ci sarò l'aiuterò a poter ritrovare l'armonia nella vita, anche al costo di perderla in senso fisico. Io la amo, e quindi voglio solo il suo bene, e spero che qualsiasi scelta sia quella giusta per entrambi.


Non è necessario essere violenti per imporsi e per lottare per quel che si vuole davvero.
Forse il tuo problema è questo.
Infatti non affronti la situazione con lei; forse credi che il conflitto sia sempe scontro (leggi il modello coppia evitante in questo sito) e non sai che è confronto, incontro e crescita.
Probabilmente lei proprio queste cose cerca ed è partita dalla sua malattia che tu hai ...evitato, rimosso.


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

Forse hai ragione, cercando di minimizzare la cosa le ho causato un distacco.
Sappi che fin dal primo giormo che l'ho conosciuta lei anziche bere l'aranciata si prendeva le biochetasi...io sono contrario ai farmaci presi così senza alcuna regola e quindi ho sempre cercato di farle capire che il farmaco non è una caramella.
Probabilmente è anche un pò ipocondriaca è queste ricerche delle malattie ascoltate per 20 anni m'hanno distaccato dal dialogo vero su questo tema.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione, cercando di minimizzare la cosa le ho causato un distacco.
> Sappi che fin dal primo giormo che l'ho conosciuta lei anziche bere l'aranciata si prendeva le biochetasi...io sono contrario ai farmaci presi così senza alcuna regola e quindi ho sempre cercato di farle capire che il farmaco non è una caramella.
> Probabilmente è anche un pò ipocondriaca è queste ricerche delle malattie ascoltate per 20 anni m'hanno distaccato dal dialogo vero su questo tema.


 Però tu ti sei sposato un'ipocondriaca...


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

si xkè l'amore non ha gli occhi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> si xkè l'amore non ha gli occhi


Certo razionalmente non hai scelto un'ipocondriaca (che ora però si è ammalata davvero e tu hai rimosso la sua malattia...), ma il tuo io profondo sì.
Comunque non puoi riflettere su troppe cose insieme.
Devi separarle e considerarle separatamente.
Devi trovare modo di considerare possibile un conflitto.


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

credo che nessuno ami parlare di malattie almeno...credo
la questione di separare le cose è verissima difatti ho capito che lei
cerca aiuto e questo sto cercando di fare e farle capire.
Non ti nascondo che la questione della chattata passa in ultima fila perchè alla fine è una stupidata, mi interessa aiutarla a capire se stessa.
In questo momento è confusa, sta vivendo un'altra realtà e l'unica cosa che posso fare farmi trovare presente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> *credo che nessuno ami parlare di malattie almeno...credo*
> la questione di separare le cose è verissima difatti ho capito che lei
> cerca aiuto e questo sto cercando di fare e farle capire.
> Non ti nascondo che la questione della chattata passa in ultima fila perchè alla fine è una stupidata, mi interessa aiutarla a capire se stessa.
> In questo momento è confusa, sta vivendo un'altra realtà e l'unica cosa che posso fare farmi trovare presente.


Non si parla delle malattie del vicino di casa perché non ti interessa e puoi liquidare la questione.
Ma il partner si aspetta di poterne parlare, di non vedere sminuite la gravità, le conseguenze e di veder accolti la sua paura e il suo dolore.
Rifiutare tutto questo equivale a far vivere alla propria compagna un abbandono, un tradimento.


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

Ma non è che, non ne abbiamo parlato, attenzione...ne abbiamo parlato eccome, ma cosa avrei dovuto fare scrivermi anche io nel forum e passare la mia vita dietro uno schermo?
Anzi...avendo avuto sentore, che poteva rimanerci, ho fatto di tutto per tirarla fuori, ma lei è ancora li, ed io qui a pensare a lei a come poterla aiutare.


----------



## Old aristocat (25 Agosto 2009)

*@ mux*



mux ha detto:


> anna la libertà della sua vita, e' lei che è in questa situazione, è lei che è andata fuori di testa, è lei che dovrà decidere di se stessa, di certo non posso impedire ad una persona di non fare ciò che sente. L'unica strada è riconquistarla ma come?


Dovrò essere impopolare, ma ho paura che solo adesso tu stia aprendo gli occhi dopo anni e anni che vi "conoscete".
Lei non è obiettiva sul disaccordo tra te VS suoi genitori accentratori e invadenti? Forse non è mai maturata davvero, non è mai cresciuta veramente. Forse lei si sente molto più cocca di mamma che moglie&donna responsabile. A lei non interessa un fico secco che tu subisca dei torti da parte dei suoi genitori, non ha le p@l.le necessarie per difendere il vostro matrimonio dall'ingerenza dei parenti. 
Ti rendi conto? Nel suo egoismo, ti ha lasciato da solo a dibatterti nelle difficoltà di rapporti con i suoceri. Non ha saputo e voluto appianare i contrasti. Ma non è finita qui. Da *vigli@cc@*, se l'è pure presa con te e ti ha colpevolizzato per non "aver fatto buon viso" con babbo e mammà. Che cavolo, dovevi pur fare da capro espiatorio per esserti portato via la loro figliuola *b@mb0cc1on@.*....
Dammi retta: tua moglie ha solo gettato la maschera dopo anni che ti mostrava il lato più "idilliaco" di sè. Ti sta mostrando la sua vera scala di (dis)valori [Prima sè stessa, poi i genitori, poi il resto, poi te...ultimo]. Lei fa l'adolescente viziata e b*@mboccio*na con il PC perchè sa che tu f£sss0 la mantieni con il tuo stipendio, nel frattempo con la scusa pietosa della malattia endocrinologica si garantisce il sollazzo con l'amante virtuale (perchè virtuale? è più a portata di b@mb0cciona viziata, perchè non presenta il carico emotivo che darebbe un "amante vero". L'amante vero=troppe grane x lei..).
Ma cosa aspetti a dare un calcio a lei e ai suoi vecchi? ringrazia che con lei non hai fatto figli, perchè vedevi come crescevano bene con una snatur@ta come lei. Vedevi che madre splendida e presente si ritrovavano! Mandali a zappare tutti quanti e rifatti una vita finchè sei in tempo con una donna più "quadrata". E fai presto!


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> doveri coniugali? Non leggo amore nelle tue parole e nemmeno rabbia. Orgoglio forse. Lei dice che siete come fratello e sorella, tu come ti poni al riguardo?


In questo momento l'amore s'è trasformato forse in odio. Su come la penso al fratello e sorella, credo che sia normalissimo in una coppia dopo 20 anni di vivere insieme. Il problema è che, una donna ha sempre bisogno di sentirsi amata, ma un uomo no?


----------



## Old aristocat (25 Agosto 2009)

Mux apri gli occhi. Che cavolo, solo la dignità ti rimane adesso. Di tempo ne hai sprecato già troppo.


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

Forse hai ragione aristocat, in fondo mi sono sempre incazzato con lei perchè non ha mai preso le mie difese, anche se lei dice il contrario.
Probabilmente a 41 anni ancora non è riuscita a tagliare il cordone ombelicale con i suoi, ma non voglio biasimarla per questo, perchè da lei ho avuto anche bene e amore.
Probabilmente al momento si ritrova in uno stato mentale irreale, vissuto dal forum. In fondo m'ha detto che lo fa per aiutare anche le persone che ne hanno bisogno e di riflesso anche per se stessa.
Solo che s'è dimenticata che ha o aveva un marito. Certo, il suo comportamento è stato scorretto nei miei riguardi, almeno per quanto riguarda la conoscenza virtuale.
Credo che nessuno è perfetto e anche senza volerlo molte volte sbagliamo, ma...bisogna usare anche il perdono che, credo...è una qualità che in pochi hanno in questo mondo.
Cosa otterrei se la sputtanassi alla vista dei suoi, degli amici etc?
Sarebbe uccidere due volte una persona forse già morta, che sta solo cercando di resuscitare...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione aristocat, in fondo mi sono sempre incazzato con lei perchè non ha mai preso le mie difese, anche se lei dice il contrario.
> Probabilmente a 41 anni ancora non è riuscita a tagliare il cordone ombelicale con i suoi, ma non voglio biasimarla per questo, perchè da lei ho avuto anche bene e amore.
> *Probabilmente al momento si ritrova in uno stato mentale irreale, vissuto dal forum. In fondo m'ha detto che lo fa per aiutare anche le persone che ne hanno bisogno e di riflesso anche per se stessa.*
> Solo che s'è dimenticata che ha o aveva un marito. Certo, il suo comportamento è stato scorretto nei miei riguardi, almeno per quanto riguarda la conoscenza virtuale.
> ...


Ma tu dove stai scrivendo?


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

In teoria forse dovrei abbandonarla...ma sento che non devo.
Chiaramente la tua analisi su alcune cose è sbagliata, perchè negli ultimi anni è stata lei a mantenere me, in quanto avevo perso il lavoro.
La casa è anche sua, e m'ha detto chiaramente che io posso rimanerci fin quando vorrò...(?) il problema s'è verificato da pochi giorni, e solo da pochi mesi mi nascondeva qualcosa che forse prima per lei era irrelevante, ma che, dopo scoperta la mortificazione l'ha portata a prendere una posizione.


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma tu dove stai scrivendo?


 
sto scrivendo qui e poi ho risposto ad altri post


----------



## Old aristocat (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione aristocat, in fondo mi sono sempre incazzato con lei perchè non ha mai preso le mie difese, anche se lei dice il contrario.
> Probabilmente a 41 anni ancora non è riuscita a tagliare il cordone ombelicale con i suoi, ma non voglio biasimarla per questo, perchè da lei ho avuto anche bene e amore.
> Probabilmente al momento si ritrova in uno stato mentale irreale, vissuto dal forum. In fondo m'ha detto che lo fa per aiutare anche le persone che ne hanno bisogno e di riflesso anche per se stessa.
> Solo che s'è dimenticata che ha o aveva un marito. Certo, il suo comportamento è stato scorretto nei miei riguardi, almeno per quanto riguarda la conoscenza virtuale.
> ...


No, il suo comportamento è stato scorretto prima con la storia dei suoi genitori, e semmai il forum "Tiroide" + msn è solo la ciliegina sulla torta!
Tua moglie non è "forse già morta", deve solo curarsi e tenersi controllata, cercando di mantenere la qualità di vita di prima. Più che un forum a tema, semmai le serve uno psicologo. 
Però lei deve lavorare più sul suo egoismo e la sua vigliaccheria di fondo, che sul suo stato di demoralizzazione per quello che le sta capitando.
Conosco molti malati di tiroide anch'io, e ti assicuro che tutto fanno meno che inchiodarsi al PC a fare c@zz@te.
Ricorda che è da vigliacchi cercare di giustificare un tradimento 
- dal fatto che è "solo online"!
- dal fatto che "tutto fa brodo" pur di risollevarle il morale.
Non pensare al suo morale, ma alla morale su cui si deve fondare una famiglia, un matrimonio. Pensa a cosa succederebbe se faceste figli!!! Brrr....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> sto scrivendo qui e poi ho risposto ad altri post


Quindi anche tu trovi qualcosa che ti serve in un forum invece che in lei.
Non vedo perché considerare lei una poveretta che ha perso il contatto con la realtà
Visto la situazione stai offendendo le persone che frequentano questo luogo virtuale e che ti stanno sostenendo e ...potresti trovarti presto nella medesima situazione.


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> No, il suo comportamento è stato scorretto prima con la storia dei suoi genitori, e semmai il forum "Tiroide" + msn è solo la ciliegina sulla torta!
> Tua moglie non è "forse già morta", deve solo curarsi e tenersi controllata, cercando di mantenere la qualità di vita di prima. Più che un forum a tema, semmai le serve uno psicologo.
> Però lei deve lavorare più sul suo egoismo e la sua vigliaccheria di fondo, che sul suo stato di demoralizzazione per quello che le sta capitando.
> Conosco molti malati di tiroide anch'io, e ti assicuro che tutto fanno meno che inchiodarsi al PC a fare c@zz@te.
> ...


Il fatto di non avere figli è una fortuna per entrambi. Io al suo posto avrei agito in modo diverso. Le avrei parlato detto di quello che mi stava accadendo e cercare di risolverla


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quindi anche tu trovi qualcosa che ti serve in un forum invece che in lei.
> Non vedo perché considerare lei una poveretta che ha perso ilcontatto con la realtà
> Visto la situazione stai offendendo le persone che frequentono questo luogo virtuale e che ti stanno sostenendo e ...potresti trovarti presto nella medesima situazione.


Perdonami, ma io qui mi ci trovo per causa sua e perchè lei è di la arttaccata dalle 20. Non mi sono mai permesso di offendere nessuno perchè non ne sono capace


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

Puoi credermi o no, ma in 42 anni questa è la prima volta che mi iscrivo ad un forum.


----------



## Old mux (25 Agosto 2009)

Poi stasera pensa che le ho anche cucinato e praparato la cena mentre lei stava al pc...forse desidera essere presa a sberle?...Ma non sono così coglione da farlo...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (25 Agosto 2009)

Caro Mux, sai mi hai molto colpito. Secondo me il tuo matrimonio non è finito, ma semplicemente forse ( esattamente come il mio) non c'è mai stato. O per lo meno non è stato nel modo in cui ( mi dispiace farvelo notare) si idealizza qui dentro. Per me è troppo facile idealizzare una cosa, farne quasi un totem, da chi a causa di storie di corna il matrimonio s'è sfasciato. A me piace come tu, fai notare che bene o male ci sono interessi da difendere, cose fatte assieme ecc...ecc...ecc...

Mi dispiace che non ci siano i figli. Che un matrimonio senza figli, insomma dev'essere ( non lo so ) di una noia mortale.

Sui problemi alla tiroide, ne so qualcosa, ma non sono problemi tali, da dover passare la giornata su un forum. Non è una patologia che rende disabili. Per cui c'è l'unione italiana di ipo o iper tiroidisti. 

Ho la tua età e sono sposato da 15 anni. 

Tu sei una conferma alle mie teorie: " mai andare a spiluccare nella vita privata della moglie". Io al tuo posto, avrei spento il pc. E me ne sarei fregato altamente le cosidette. 

Come dire, se hai altre cose a cui pensare, e capisci bene che un uomo della nostra età ne ha...non ti perdi dietro le sciocchezze muliebri.

Se io elencassi qui, le cose equivoche, o strane, che ho trovato in mia moglie in 15 anni...a cui non ho mai voluto chiedere conto, ( per la paura che lei potesse chiedere conto a me delle mie), non so...

Infine, i suoceri...
Bisognava andare a vivere lontano per 10 anni. Poi con l'arrivo dei bambini, magari spostarsi vicino ai suoceri. ( Penso).

Non sfasciare il matrimonio per queste cazzate. 

Comincia a uscire e piantela là sul pc....

Se vede che tu cominci ad essere felice, senza di lei....

vedrai come corre....uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....se corre...

Cazzo Mux, non c'è solo la moglie a sto mondo!


----------



## Old mux (26 Agosto 2009)

cARISSIMO lORD, sono molto d'accordo con cio' che hai scritto. Il fatto di aver curiosato è stato solo per un attimo, per capire se mentiva o no. 
Ho capito che fidarsi è bene ma non fidarsi è meglio, quindi da oggi si cambia registro e la prossima volta spero che sarà diverso. 
Credo che il tuo ultimo consiglio sia perfetto, difatti comincerò ad uscire e lasciarla attaccata al pc. Non si può ne deve violentare una persona. Se per lei in questo momento è piu' importante il pc e s'è dimenticata di me, vuol dire che valevo molto poco per lei.
Questo non mi ferisce piu' di tanto, perchè ognuno di noi conosce i suoi polli e sa quanto pesano e valgono. Probabilmente andrò anche via di casa, per lasciarla sola nel suo mondo. Certo non vorrei fare questo passo, perchè se dovesse ripensarci non sono sicuro di tornare. Per questo ancora adesso cerco di fare qualcosa...anche se invano, e piu' lo faccio e piu' mi accorgo che è tutto perso.
Quando una persona mira un obiettivo è molto difficile distoglierla...chi vivrà vedrà...
di certo camminerò sempre a testa alta e senza vergogna ma...soprattutto senza scrupoli di coscienza che, poi è la cosa più importante.
Credimi oggi non mi sento nemmeno ferito, mi sento però vuoto, perchè è andata via una parte di me.


----------



## Old belle (26 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> cARISSIMO lORD, sono molto d'accordo con cio' che hai scritto. Il fatto di aver curiosato è stato solo per un attimo, per capire se mentiva o no.
> Ho capito che fidarsi è bene ma non fidarsi è meglio, quindi da oggi si cambia registro e la prossima volta spero che sarà diverso.
> Credo che il tuo ultimo consiglio sia perfetto, difatti comincerò ad uscire e lasciarla attaccata al pc. Non si può ne deve violentare una persona. Se per lei in questo momento è piu' importante il pc e s'è dimenticata di me, vuol dire che valevo molto poco per lei.
> Questo non mi ferisce piu' di tanto, perchè ognuno di noi conosce i suoi polli e sa quanto pesano e valgono. Probabilmente andrò anche via di casa, per lasciarla sola nel suo mondo. Certo non vorrei fare questo passo, perchè se dovesse ripensarci non sono sicuro di tornare. Per questo ancora adesso cerco di fare qualcosa...anche se invano, e piu' lo faccio e piu' mi accorgo che è tutto perso.
> ...



Ho letto un po' qua e un là, 15 pagine di 3d sono un po' troppe.. Da quel che ho capito tua moglie ha una dipendenza da pc ( o un amante virtuale? ), comunque perchè invece di trovarti un'altra donna, non cerchi di aiutarla?


----------



## Old mux (26 Agosto 2009)

è quello che sto cercando di fare...anche se non so come, perchè per lei è diventata un'ossessione. Forse dovrei parlare con i suoi? Ma ho paura di coinvolgere persone in questa situazione...perchè potrebbe scoppiare completamente...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> è quello che sto cercando di fare...anche se non so come, perchè per lei è diventata un'ossessione. Forse dovrei parlare con i suoi? Ma ho paura di coinvolgere persone in questa situazione...perchè potrebbe scoppiare completamente...


 Non parli con loro da anni, li ha esplusi da casa e dalla vostra vita e ora li vorresti coinvolgere come tuoi alleati???????? !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old mux (26 Agosto 2009)

non ho detto come miei alleati, ma per il bene di loro figlia. Cmq era solo un'idea non l'ho mica fatto


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Agosto 2009)

belle ha detto:


> Ho letto un po' qua e un là, 15 pagine di 3d sono un po' troppe.. Da quel che ho capito tua moglie ha una dipendenza da pc ( o un amante virtuale? ), comunque perchè invece di trovarti un'altra donna, non cerchi di aiutarla?


 
Ne vale la pena? Cazzo...chi si crede di essere questa qua? Che noi dobbiamo vivere in perenne adorazione di una donna solo per il theficapower? Che siamo dentro la venere in pelliccia? 
Scusami eh...

Vuoi un uomo? 

Cazzo te lo devi saper tenere...altrimenti son cazzi tuoi


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> cARISSIMO lORD, sono molto d'accordo con cio' che hai scritto. Il fatto di aver curiosato è stato solo per un attimo, per capire se mentiva o no.
> Ho capito che fidarsi è bene ma non fidarsi è meglio, quindi da oggi si cambia registro e la prossima volta spero che sarà diverso.
> Credo che il tuo ultimo consiglio sia perfetto, difatti comincerò ad uscire e lasciarla attaccata al pc. Non si può ne deve violentare una persona. Se per lei in questo momento è piu' importante il pc e s'è dimenticata di me, vuol dire che valevo molto poco per lei.
> Questo non mi ferisce piu' di tanto, perchè ognuno di noi conosce i suoi polli e sa quanto pesano e valgono. Probabilmente andrò anche via di casa, per lasciarla sola nel suo mondo. Certo non vorrei fare questo passo, perchè se dovesse ripensarci non sono sicuro di tornare. Per questo ancora adesso cerco di fare qualcosa...anche se invano, e piu' lo faccio e piu' mi accorgo che è tutto perso.
> ...


Tu dai dei segnali forti...e vedrai come si mette...
Del resto chi è causa del suo mal pianga sè stesso... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che lei conta..." Tanto lui non avrà mai il coraggio di fare certe cose!"

Allora benone...

Dopo prendono la craniata in testa e piangono, fanno le vittime...porc...porc...porc...ma cazzo...


----------



## Old mux (26 Agosto 2009)

Lord, anch'io la penso come te, difatti me ne andrei. Però capisco che lei sta vivendo un dramma mentale ed in qualche modo proprio perchè sono uomo vorrei aiutarla a prescindere di come andrà a finire il nostro rapporto.


----------



## Old mux (26 Agosto 2009)

Man mano che trascorrono i giorni, la mia rabbia si sta placando. Quello che dici è vero, anzi verissimo, e probabilmente inconsciamente sto già pensando come organizzarmi e quando andar via.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2009)

Consiglio sincero: andatevene.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Lord, anch'io la penso come te, difatti me ne andrei. Però capisco che lei sta vivendo un dramma mentale ed in qualche modo proprio perchè sono uomo vorrei aiutarla a prescindere di come andrà a finire il nostro rapporto.


 
Fai tu: io la mia l'ho sempre aiutata in tutto. Mi sono fatto in quattro perchè si realizzasse professionalmente e culturalmente. 

Quando ho avuto io bisogno lei si è girata dall'altra parte.

Ho agito di conseguenza e mi sono salvato. Anzi ne ho guadagnato in autostima.

Per il resto ricorda: Una persona risolve i suoi problemi solo se lo vuole, tu prova ad aiutare una persona che "non vuole" ti esponi a mille e più delusioni...poi ti dai le sberle in faccia e ti dici..." Ma per che cazzo mi sono dato da fare io?"...

Io ti offro la mia mano. 
Non la sfrutti?
Benissimo.

Non ci sarà più forza al mondo che farà in modo che io torni ad aiutarti...

Ma lei non lavora? Non ha proprio niente altro da fare nella vita?


----------



## Old mux (26 Agosto 2009)

dove dobbiamo andare?


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> dove dobbiamo andare?


----------



## Old mux (26 Agosto 2009)

Certo la pasienza ha un limite...e se vedo ancora picche..la mia mano si ritrarrà. Si lei lavora, e credo che stia anche la appiccicata al pc
del resto lo fanno anche i suoi fratelli...probabilmente è scritto nel loro DNA


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> dove dobbiamo andare?


 Che ne so?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Lasciala.
Le farai un piacere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


>


 Vedo che tu mi capisci, cara!


----------



## Old mux (26 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


>


la vita offre sempre delle speranze e delle novità se non fosse così mi sarei già tagliato le vene!!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che ne so?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quoto.
Vi dirò una grande verità: le vostri mogli sopravviveranno anche senza di voi!


----------



## Old mux (26 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che ne so?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Si credo che forse è la cosa migliore da fare.


----------



## Old mux (26 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quoto.
> Vi dirò una grande verità: le vostri mogli sopravviveranno anche senza di voi!


Questo è vero!!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Agosto 2009)

Ehi NON LASCIARLA...fammi il piacere, non dare ascolto...tu allontanati un attimo e fatti i cazzi tuoi...se va come dico io...ti troverai un'anima che piange e trema e che ti dice...
" Ho avuto paura che tu mi avessi lasciato"

Tu le dici..." Maddai...eri sempre su per il pc, non volevo disturbarti e mi sono dedicato ad altre cose!"...

Non dirle mai: " Ti lascio!"...

Lascia sempre che siano loro a sparare cazzate del tipo:
" Non ti amo più!"
" TI lascio"
" Tra noi è finita"

Ecc...ecc...ecc...

Qua Mux, c'è troppa gente a cui sono andate male le cose...

Inconsciamente ste persone vogliono credere e dimostrare...che le cose vadano male...sia l'unica verità possibile. 

Come dice Nickolson in qualcosa è cambiato: " Non ci fa incazzare che a noi vada male, ma che agli altri vada bene!"...

Tu sai meglio di me...come siamo noi uomini.
E non fare in modo di comportarti come le donne vorrebbero che noi ci comportassimo.

Ti fotti se fai così.
Garantito al 1000%.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quoto.
> Vi dirò una grande verità: le vostri mogli sopravviveranno anche senza di voi!


Certo Asu....spece se sanno che devo lasciare sul campo la MIA casa...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Certo Asu....spece se sanno che devo lasciare sul campo la MIA casa...



no no,sopravvivono anche senza le vostre case


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no no,sopravvivono anche senza le vostre case


Ma la legge parla chiaro.
Io sono sotto scacco.
E sto ben attento a non prenderla nel chiulo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Le donne si stanno allargando troppo...qua ci vuole una bella torchiatina in old style 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sono stufo di fare il buono.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (26 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no no,sopravvivono anche senza le vostre case


Vero. Ma dal momento che molte di noi hanno sposato un mollusco, che almeno conservino la conchiglia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Vero. Ma dal momento che molte di noi hanno sposato un mollusco, che almeno conservino la conchiglia.


 Il mio un paguro...


----------



## Old mux (26 Agosto 2009)

Già Lord, pocanzi parlandone mi ha detto che non mi ama piu' e non sente piu' nulla. Vabbè...si ingoiono rospi tutti i giorni, ma quando senti ste cose piu' che rospi sono coccodrilli.
L'unica cosa che non capisco è: perchè lei sino a quando io non sapessi nulla avevamo rapporti senza alcun problema anzi...da quando ho scoperto è entrata in crisi dicendomi oggi (poco fa) che giò non mi amamva piu' da tempo a prescindere delle chattate.
Comunque stasera esco con un'amica, e cercherò di divertirmi in qualche modo vedrò di ricominciare una nuova vita, e di aprire nuovi orizzonti.
L'unica mia paura è che...non vorrei diventare bastardo dentro con qualcuna che mi capiterà prossimamente.
Spero che Dio mi aiuti a trovare la serenità perduta e la fiducia sottratta da lei.


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Agosto 2009)

tromba


----------



## Old mux (26 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma la legge parla chiaro.
> Io sono sotto scacco.
> E sto ben attento a non prenderla nel chiulo.
> 
> ...


Lord, bisogna essere sempre se stessi, nella vita può starci che una persona non ami piu'. Credo che, ogni uomo debba cercare di non sentirsi inferiore al gentil sesso, perchè in fondo se siamo in tanti i cornuti ci saranno altrettante troie.
Chi sbaglia paga...e i cocci sono i suoi. 
Dalle discussione di poco fa ho capito che le faccio un piacere se me ne vado. Bene, chiaramente da oggi inizierò una nuova vita all'infuori di lei,
poi appena avrò trovato ciò che cerco me ne andrò.
Ma senza fretta, la calma è la virtu dei forti


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (26 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il mio un paguro...


 
L'ho capita adesso...


----------



## Old mux (26 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quoto.
> Vi dirò una grande verità: le vostri mogli sopravviveranno anche senza di voi!


ma adesso di certo non le darò più piaceri...


----------



## Old mux (26 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ehi NON LASCIARLA...fammi il piacere, non dare ascolto...tu allontanati un attimo e fatti i cazzi tuoi...se va come dico io...ti troverai un'anima che piange e trema e che ti dice...
> " Ho avuto paura che tu mi avessi lasciato"
> 
> Tu le dici..." Maddai...eri sempre su per il pc, non volevo disturbarti e mi sono dedicato ad altre cose!"...
> ...


difatti lord aspetto lei che esce i maroni e prende la sua decisione.
Non farò alcun passo al momento, xkè aspetto di ripagarla con la stessa moneta per tutto il male che mi sta facendo.


----------



## Old mux (26 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> ma adesso di certo non le darò più piaceri...


credo che, lo stesso vale per noi maschietti


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> credo che, lo stesso vale per noi maschietti


ma ti quoti da solo?


----------



## Old mux (26 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma ti quoti da solo?


hai ragione...mistake era una risposta x qualcun'altra


----------



## Old mux (26 Agosto 2009)

Sopravvissuti e sopravviventi...persi o no..siamo ancora in piedi!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Vero. Ma dal momento che molte di noi hanno sposato un mollusco, che almeno conservino la conchiglia.
















  mi fai morire bruchetto!!
ma senza perla o pirla


----------



## Old mux (26 Agosto 2009)

Un pò di musica aiuta sempre! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-lL7SnaLZ4


----------



## Old mux (26 Agosto 2009)

Ogni tanto piangere fa bene
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KazrGEYylMU&feature=related


----------



## Old mux (26 Agosto 2009)

meditate meditate gente...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_urHhoYJ2kU&feature=related


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> L'ho capita adesso...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma ti quoti da solo?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Già Lord, pocanzi parlandone mi ha detto che non mi ama piu' e non sente piu' nulla. Vabbè...si ingoiono rospi tutti i giorni, ma quando senti ste cose piu' che rospi sono coccodrilli.
> L'unica cosa che non capisco è: perchè lei sino a quando io non sapessi nulla avevamo rapporti senza alcun problema anzi...da quando ho scoperto è entrata in crisi dicendomi oggi (poco fa) che giò non mi amamva piu' da tempo a prescindere delle chattate.
> Comunque stasera esco con un'amica, e cercherò di divertirmi in qualche modo vedrò di ricominciare una nuova vita, e di aprire nuovi orizzonti.
> L'unica mia paura è che...non vorrei diventare bastardo dentro con qualcuna che mi capiterà prossimamente.
> Spero che Dio mi aiuti a trovare la serenità perduta e la fiducia sottratta da lei.


A me nel 2001 disse che aveva già deciso di lasciarmi, ma poi ha pensato che mi voleva troppo bene ( leggi non ho le palle) per lasciarmi. 

Esci con l'amica e non piangerti addosso.

Con la moglie, fai finta di nulla. 

Se mostri che soffri, sei fottuto.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> ma adesso di certo non le darò più piaceri...



oggi mi sento generosa...
altra verità:
qualcun'altro glieli darà


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Un pò di musica aiuta sempre!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Certo! Questa è la mia canzona d'amore...per voi donne...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENP9Y79mQRA&feature=PlayList&p=BFB538B65383870A&index=2


----------



## Old aristocat (26 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> è quello che sto cercando di fare...anche se non so come, perchè per lei è diventata un'ossessione. Forse dovrei parlare con i suoi? Ma ho paura di coinvolgere persone in questa situazione...perchè potrebbe scoppiare completamente...


Pensa alla tua dignità, lasciala e basta.
non sono d'accordo su una delle cose dette da Lord.
In pratica lui ti sta dicendo: continua a stare ufficialmente insieme a tua moglie, però intanto illudi una ragazza, frequentala, sollazzati con lei, aspettando che la moglie vigli@cc@ e irr£spons@bile si distacchi dal PC-sirena solo per puntiglio, per orgoglio ferito, perchè tu le preferisci un'altra (che magari è molto più in gamba di tua moglie e merita il meglio dalla vita,non lo status di amante che vive nei sotterfugi).

Ma ti rendi conto? Altro che riconquistarla! Mandala a pedalare da sola, ecco! Non ha senso perdere tempo ulteriore con una che ti ha deluso così tanto; non ha senso ferire una terza persona (una tua amante ipotetica) illudendola che sì, un giorno la sposerai ecc. ecc. ... per cosa?!? 
Per una tattica di bassa lega volta a riportare la moglie inett@ all'ovile..!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non fare così, sarebbe *meschino*. Piuttosto, meglio che continui a crogiolarti dietro alla moglie, non danneggiare una povera ragazza.


----------



## Old mux (26 Agosto 2009)

no aristo, non è questione di illudere un'altra ragazza, ma di cercare di vivere un pò. Poi credo che non vedendomi a casa stia anche piu rilassata anche se già ripeto lei m'ha detto chiaramente che mi adora...ma non mi ama!! wouuuu  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   scusate la risata...ma forse intendeva odorare?


----------



## Old aristocat (26 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> no aristo, non è questione di illudere un'altra ragazza, ma di cercare di vivere un pò. Poi credo che non vedendomi a casa stia anche piu rilassata anche se già ripeto lei m'ha detto chiaramente che mi adora...ma non mi ama!! wouuuu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok allora quantomeno vai con una nella tua stessa situazione, a un passo dalla separazione, in crisi col marito ecc.
Non con una giovane single nel fiore degli anni ecc.


----------



## Old mux (26 Agosto 2009)

Lord sto x uscire poi ti farò sapere


----------



## Old mux (26 Agosto 2009)

aristo sono una persona seria e non ho mai giocato con i sentimenti


----------



## Old mux (26 Agosto 2009)

risponderò piu tardi a tutti. Buona serata


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Agosto 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Pensa alla tua dignità, lasciala e basta.
> non sono d'accordo su una delle cose dette da Lord.
> In pratica lui ti sta dicendo: continua a stare ufficialmente insieme a tua moglie, però intanto illudi una ragazza, frequentala, sollazzati con lei, aspettando che la moglie vigli@cc@ e irr£spons@bile si distacchi dal PC-sirena solo per puntiglio, per orgoglio ferito, perchè tu le preferisci un'altra (che magari è molto più in gamba di tua moglie e merita il meglio dalla vita,non lo status di amante che vive nei sotterfugi).
> 
> ...


Dove trovi scritto che ho parlato di illusioni? Ma da dove salti fuori tu? Non sai forse quante donne sposate deluse ci stanno in giro? No vero? Oggi le donne stanno là in casa a piagnucolare...ma fammi il piacere.

Io ho solo detto, esci, vedi altra gente, riempiti la vita di altre cose che non siano tua moglie. E vedrai che lei dentro di te si ridimensionerà non di poco. 

Se tu la lasci là a cucinarsi nei suoi brodi, vedi cosa lei fa...vedi se a lei interessi ancora o se non te ne può fregar di meno di lei...

Ma cazzo...avete la più pallida idea di quanti stanno insieme anche se non provano più nulla? 

Si sono "abituati" uno all'altra...e magari vanno perfino d'accordo.

In pratica uno si fa la sua vita e l'altro l'altra e non ci si pesta i piedi. 

Io sono un uomo pratico.
Moglie non me la dai?
Ok...cerco altrove.

Ecchecazzo...mi sbatto da mane a sera...per tirar vanti la baracca e farti vivere bene...

Mai lusingata nessuna donna. Io ti dico: è da qua fin qua. Non ti piace? Gira al largo. 

Chi dice che debba essere sempre uno dei due a decidere tutte le regole che vincolano un rapporto?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Agosto 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> ok allora quantomeno vai con una nella tua stessa situazione, a un passo dalla separazione, in crisi col marito ecc.
> Non con una giovane single nel fiore degli anni ecc.


ma tu pensi che succeda questo? Pfui...figuriamoci...


----------



## Old aristocat (26 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Dove trovi scritto che ho parlato di illusioni? Ma da dove salti fuori tu? Non sai forse quante donne sposate deluse ci stanno in giro? No vero? Oggi le donne stanno là in casa a piagnucolare...ma fammi il piacere.
> 
> Io ho solo detto, esci, vedi altra gente, riempiti la vita di altre cose che non siano tua moglie. E vedrai che lei dentro di te si ridimensionerà non di poco.
> 
> ...


Ecco, così va meglio. Almeno non illudiamo nessuna 
ma non si farebbe prima a lasciare la moglie direttamente se smette di essere tale? o sono troppo semplicistica  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ? e ingenua...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Agosto 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ecco, così va meglio. Almeno non illudiamo nessuna
> ma non si farebbe prima a lasciare la moglie direttamente se smette di essere tale? o sono troppo semplicistica
> 
> 
> ...


Già...vero? Rimettendo per un' avventuretta...tutti i sacrifici di una vita vero? Ma fammi il piacere...

Figuriamoci...quanti onesti padri di famiglia vanno con le prostitute e la moglie non saprà mai nulla? Figuriamoci...

Siete voi...che lasciate per una storia di tradimento. Non noi. 

Noi sappiamo benissimo che la donna ce la fa anche sotto il naso.

E sappiamo che non abbiamo certo balle di passare la vita a controllare con il fucile cosa fa nostra moglie in nostra assenza o quando è fuori di casa. Questo è il punto.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (26 Agosto 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> ok allora quantomeno vai con una nella tua stessa situazione, a un passo dalla separazione, in crisi col marito ecc.


Così diamo il colpo di grazia ad un'altra famiglia in crisi?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Così diamo il colpo di grazia ad un'altra famiglia in crisi?


Mica è detto sai? Se si gioca bene, dopo, ognuno torna diritto diritto nella propria realtà e amen...è quando si perde la testa...per un innamoramento de coa, che succedono i guai...

é quando capita l'amore...come lo dipingete qui...

Bruco...le botte d'allegria non funzionano così...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (26 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Mica è detto sai? Se si gioca bene, dopo, ognuno torna diritto diritto nella propria realtà e amen...è quando si perde la testa...per un innamoramento de coa, che succedono i guai...
> 
> é quando capita l'amore...come lo dipingete qui...
> 
> Bruco...le botte d'allegria non funzionano così...


Ti dimentichi sempre di quella "piccola" possibilità che consiste nell'essere scoperti e gentilmente accompagnati fuori, allo zerbino, con tanto di sacchi neri.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ti dimentichi sempre di quella "piccola" possibilità che consiste nell'essere scoperti e gentilmente accompagnati fuori, allo zerbino, con tanto di sacchi neri.


Donna...
Allora ammetterai che anche per tradire ci vuol coraggio...
Magari mia moglie mi è sempre stata fedele nel corpo, ma nel cuore chissà quanti uomini ha desiderato, ma non li ha incontrati...per paura di venir scoperta...


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Già...vero? Rimettendo per un' avventuretta...tutti i sacrifici di una vita vero? Ma fammi il piacere...
> 
> Figuriamoci...quanti onesti padri di famiglia vanno con le prostitute e la moglie non saprà mai nulla? Figuriamoci...
> 
> ...


Noi...chi?!?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Parla per te, please! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Magari qualcuno non vuol esser accumunato con te neanche in ipotesi, ok?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (27 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Donna...
> Allora ammetterai che anche per tradire ci vuol coraggio...


 

Non so come dirtelo, Lord...
Non è coraggio. E' che vi sopravvalutate...


----------



## Old mux (27 Agosto 2009)

Appena rientrato. Finalmente un pò di pace nella mia mente. Ho parlato con la mia amica 
che m'ha dato tanti buoni consigli. Come diceva Lord e qualche altro/a lei m'ha confermato che devo fargli capire che posso vivere senza di lei. E che sarebbe meglio farmi un bel viaggetto per rilassare la mia mente. 
Poi conoscendo anche mia moglie, è rimasta incredula e delusa dal suo comportamento, tanto da stentare a credermi.
Però anvendo visto con occhi suoi quando veniva a trovarci non ha trovato nessun alibi per difenderla.
Per quanto concerne i post di Lord, Bruco etc. dico solo che non si arriverà mai ad una conclusione o certezza, perchè in fondo noi uomini siamo profondamente diversi dalle donne. Questo non vuol dire che siamo migliori o peggiori, ma che abbiamo modi e metodi diversi oltre naturalmente alla psiche. Siamo diversi punto. 
Un uomo non accetterebbe mai una donna frigida, come una donna non accetterebbe mai un uomo impotente.  L'amore non è eterno e questo spesso le donne non lo accettano,
si pretende quasi...che dopo 20 anni si ami come il primo giorno. Credete che esista una coppia 20ennale che si ami come il primo giorno? Se si...portatemela perchè non ci credo.
Ecco perchè spesso si concludono i matrimoni per causa di una donna: 
non lo amavo piu'! 
Un uomo direbbe: non mi attraeva piu'.
Se facessimo un'equazione sarebbe palese capire che: mentre ogni donna ogni due anni dovrebbe cambiare uomo, per sentire sempre la fiamma accesa.
Per noi uomini ogni 10 anni e forse piu' ci andrebbe di avere una donna con la scocca nuova. 
Buona notte a tutti


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (27 Agosto 2009)

Ciao Mux (nottambuli, eh? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  .

Stai semplificando un po' tutto... Non sempre la donna tradisce perchè non ama più il marito così come non sempre l'uomo tradisce perchè non trova più sessualmente desiderabile la moglie...

La base di tutti i tradimenti è nel 95% la ricerca della NOVITA'.
Punto.
E possibilmente, contemporaneamente, anche la realizzazione di qualche fantasia narcisistica.

Il problema è che una volta che la novità non è più tale, spesso si chiude con l'amante A per riaprire con quello B.

E' questo che va considerato quando si decide di riprendere un traditore/trice in casa.
Se sono arrivati fino al punto di tradire senza manifestare un minimo di senso di colpa, una volta perdonati, difficilmente non si concederanno il bis.

Per questo io dico: Ma mandateceli dall'amante. Possibilmente a convivere fissi. Con gli aliti del mattino, i piatti da lavare, i calzini sporchi buttati uno qui e uno lì...
Troppo comodo vedersi un paio d'ore a settimana, tutti profumati, con la mutanda buona e fare un po' di ginnastica da letto.
Poi, per rendere il tutto meno squallido, ci si manda qualche sms cretino e ci si telefona chiamandosi "ciccibubù" e "pastrocchietto patatoso".


----------



## Old mux (27 Agosto 2009)

Ciao Bruco, in effetti è quello che credo. Bisogna lasciare vivere una persona e nel frattempo il soccombente cercare di autoalimentare la propria autostima e cercare di vivere senza di lei.
Poi se son rose fioriranno...
Durante questi giorni non ti nascondo che ho pensato molto e molto mi son logorato dentro, ma piano piano inizio a capire che devo andarmene da lei, nel senso di pensare di poter vivere senza.
Rimanendo a casa, o far vedere che soffro è come se le dicessi che non mi perderà mai.
Per questo motivo, ieri sono uscito e oggi farò la stessa cosa, senza dirle nulla e lasciarla li da sola con il proprio destino.
Poi mi chiedo?...ma lei mi merita come marito?...la mia risposta è no.
Ha aperto una ferita che per adesso porta molto dolore...ma quando la ferita inizierà a bruciare...la mia pelle si farà.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ciao Mux (nottambuli, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Quoto tutto in particolare le ragioni narcisistiche che sono preponderanti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Ciao Bruco, in effetti è quello che credo. Bisogna lasciare vivere una persona e nel frattempo il soccombente cercare di autoalimentare la propria autostima e cercare di vivere senza di lei.
> Poi se son rose fioriranno...
> Durante questi giorni non ti nascondo che ho pensato molto e molto mi son logorato dentro, ma piano piano inizio a capire che devo andarmene da lei, nel senso di pensare di poter vivere senza.
> Rimanendo a casa, o far vedere che soffro è come se le dicessi che non mi perderà mai.
> ...


Secondo me tu sei travolto dalla ferita al tuo orgoglio e non sai dare la giusta dimensione all'accaduto.
Per me c'è stato un tradimento e un allontanamento reciproco e caricare di colpe tua moglie per essersi estraniata trovando altrove dialogo e comprensione è darle una percentuale di responsabilità troppo alta.
Se poi tu eri stufo e non aspettavi altro per liberarti è un altro discorso e può essere anche una scelta giusta quella di non provare neppure a ricostruire.


----------



## Old mux (27 Agosto 2009)

Tradire è come morire...sperando di rinascere.


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Tradire è come morire...sperando di rinascere.


cazzuola d'oro anche a te 

no anzi per te miss cazzuola..


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> cazzuola d'oro anche a te
> 
> no anzi per te miss cazzuola..


che pirlona 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ma quante ne hai di cazzuole??


----------



## Old mux (27 Agosto 2009)

cazzuola d'oro??? che significa anna?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Non so come dirtelo, Lord...
> Non è coraggio. E' che vi sopravvalutate...


Tu dici? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Magari io sono Lupen III con Margot, e la moglie è l'ispettore Zenikata..


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Agosto 2009)

*un trattore non basta*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> Tu dici?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


>


Eppure un modo c'è sai?...un modo molto efficace...
Ho il mio tallone d'Achille...sai...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


>


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Appena rientrato. Finalmente un pò di pace nella mia mente. Ho parlato con la mia amica
> che m'ha dato tanti buoni consigli. Come diceva Lord e qualche altro/a lei m'ha confermato che devo fargli capire che posso vivere senza di lei. E che sarebbe meglio farmi un bel viaggetto per rilassare la mia mente.
> Poi conoscendo anche mia moglie, è rimasta incredula e delusa dal suo comportamento, tanto da stentare a credermi.
> Però anvendo visto con occhi suoi quando veniva a trovarci non ha trovato nessun alibi per difenderla.
> ...


Beh soldato come è andata?
Però ok, è andata così, ma hai commesso qualche errore imperdonabile.
Io ti ho detto di uscire a divertirti, non di andare a piangere su qualche spalla. Poi se questa spalla conosce tua moglie e si impiccia...sei nei casini. Stai attento alle donne. Se iniziano a manipolare ti rivoltano come un calzino...

Non a caso le tengo sempre a debita distanza, e più midicono di lasciarmi andare, più io alzo l'orecchio...

Che non finisca...che sei in questa situazione per colpa tua. Stai attento.


----------



## Old mux (27 Agosto 2009)

no Lord, è un'amica fedele e mi fido ciecamente. Anche lei tradita dal marito negli anni passati.
Siamo usciti e ci siamo divertiti e naturalmente abbiamo parlato della mia situazione come della sua.
L'importante per adesso come dicevi tu è uscire e divertirmi nel senso buono e non cercare di cornificarla perchè allora si che commetterei un'errore grave.
Lei sostiene che la cosa piu' grave è che lei rimane al pc anche in mia presenza. Se io rimango a casa lei (mia moglie) penserà che non mi perderà mai e quindi avrà un motivo in piu' a tagliare.
In fondo lo sento anche io dentro, che la troppa sicurezza che forse le ho dato l'ha spinta ad andare oltre il seminato.
Vedremo vedremo i prossimi risvolti quali saranno e per adesso giochiamo a scacchi che poi in fin dei conti è anche bello


----------



## Old mux (27 Agosto 2009)

che sono ferito nell'orgoglio è verissimo. Poi quello che sto facendo è lasciarla da sola per come m'ha chiesto. Naturalmente non posso stare tutto il giorno a menarmi lo spirito, xchè non concluderei nulla.
Lei deve anche capire che mi sta perdendo e piu' passano i giorni e peggio è, poi come dicevo se son rose fioriranno.
L'importante che nella vita ognuno si prenda le proprie responsabilità, e capire che gli errori si pagano anche a caro prezzo.
Poi tu da donna...un uomo che riesce a conquistarsi una donna in modo semplice in chat sai cosa pensa?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> che sono ferito nell'orgoglio è verissimo. Poi quello che sto facendo è lasciarla da sola per come m'ha chiesto. Naturalmente non posso stare tutto il giorno a menarmi lo spirito, xchè non concluderei nulla.
> Lei deve anche capire che mi sta perdendo e piu' passano i giorni e peggio è, poi come dicevo se son rose fioriranno.
> *L'importante che nella vita ognuno si prenda le proprie responsabilità*, e capire che *gli errori si pagano anche a caro prezzo*.
> Poi tu da donna...un uomo che riesce a conquistarsi una donna in modo semplice in chat sai cosa pensa?


 Quali errori?
Di chi?
Stai comminando una pena?


----------



## Old mux (27 Agosto 2009)

quali errori?????? ma come scusami tanto...per te è una cosa normale rivolgersi al prossimo quando hai un marito a casa?...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> quali errori?????? ma come scusami tanto...per te è una cosa normale rivolgersi al prossimo quando hai un marito a casa?...


 Certo che no, ma tu hai ammesso che il dialogo era nullo anche per responsabilità tua che non hai accolto le sue paure e poblematiche.


----------



## Old mux (27 Agosto 2009)

inoltre ho fatto una prova stamattina ad entrare in una chat.
Ho contattato una tizia le ho chiesto se era bruna o bionda se sposata o single
dopo 5 minuti che chattavamo le ho chiesto se mi dava il numero telefonico...
MI HA DATO QUELLO DI CASA è SPOSATA ED HA UN FIGLIO.
Questo come si chiama??? Cos'è andare in una chat ? Significa darla al primo che arriva
questo significa


----------



## Old mux (27 Agosto 2009)

alt non ho detto che il dialogo era nullo. Non volevo parlare solo di malattie...perchè anche se le nasceva un brufolo se ne doveva parlare e questo dopo 20 anni non lo sopporti piu


----------



## Old veronika (27 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> no Lord, è un'amica fedele e mi fido ciecamente. Anche lei tradita dal marito negli anni passati.
> Siamo usciti e ci siamo divertiti e naturalmente abbiamo parlato della mia situazione come della sua.
> L'importante per adesso come dicevi tu è uscire e divertirmi nel senso buono e non cercare di cornificarla perchè allora si che commetterei un'errore grave.
> Lei sostiene che la cosa piu' grave è che lei rimane al pc anche in mia presenza. Se io rimango a casa lei (mia moglie) penserà che non mi perderà mai e quindi avrà un motivo in piu' a tagliare.
> ...


 Ciao mux, sai mentre leggevo mi sono rivista in alcuni atteggiamenti di tua moglie, anche io passavo del tempo al pc (10 minuti) e chiudevo lo schermo quando entrava mio marito.... in realta' era un modo complicato per dirgli.. Ecco vedi, un altro uomo mi trova interessante, e tu non fai nulla per tenermi con te ( quindi mi dicevo che non gli importava di me, che io non avrei certo reagito cosi' , anzi avrei fatto il possibile per tenermelo vicino e per inibire una possibile rivale)
Falle capire che la ami(se la ami) ... insomma lotta per lei


----------



## Old mux (27 Agosto 2009)

brava veronica...ma la donna che cazzo fa per tenersi il marito???????
Per andare d'accordo ci vuole il dialogo...mi prendeva con la forza mi faceva sedere su una sedia e iniziava a parlare delle cose che non andavano. Punto!!!
Invece...si va a spiattellare i propri cazzi a gente che nemmeno ti conosce se non solo telefonicamente.
Donne cambiate volete le parità...ma chiedete troppo adesso.


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> brava veronica...ma la donna che cazzo fa per tenersi il marito???????
> *Per andare d'accordo ci vuole il dialogo...mi prendeva con la forza mi faceva sedere su una sedia e iniziava a parlare delle cose che non andavano. Punto!!!*
> Invece...si va a spiattellare i propri cazzi a gente che nemmeno ti conosce se non solo telefonicamente.


 
ti quoto
ma tu, durante la vostra vita insieme hai sempre privilegiato il dialogo a tutti i costi?


----------



## Old mux (27 Agosto 2009)

quando c'era qualcosa che non andava glielo dicevo sempre in faccia!
Invece quando c'era qualcosa che non andava a lei era un rebus, dovevo iniziare a farla parlare, a capire a comprendere etc.
No i rapporti sono altri e devono essere altri, due persone che vivono sotto lo stesso tetto se non imparano a dirsi tutto è finita.
Tenersi le cose dentro non porta a nulla, se non solo a complicazioni future.


----------



## Old mux (27 Agosto 2009)

Ho sempre sentito parlare di uomini MAMMONI...MA MAI DI DONNE PAPONI...sai oggi cosa penso? Di aver sposato una bambina che è rimasta tale...ancora attaccata al cordone ombelicale del padre.


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> quando c'era qualcosa che non andava glielo dicevo sempre in faccia!
> Invece quando c'era qualcosa che non andava a lei era un rebus, dovevo iniziare a farla parlare, a capire a comprendere etc.
> No i rapporti sono altri e devono essere altri, due persone che vivono sotto lo stesso tetto se non imparano a dirsi tutto è finita.
> Tenersi le cose dentro non porta a nulla, se non solo a complicazioni future.


 
sono d'accordo mux.
chi c'è c'è, gli altri in tenda


----------



## Old mux (27 Agosto 2009)

io posso lottare sino alla morte quando vedo che c'è interesse anche dall'altro lato. Ma se ti accorgi che sei da solo a costruire?...ti passa la voglia  dopo poco


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> alt non ho detto che il dialogo era nullo. Non volevo parlare solo di malattie...perchè anche se le nasceva un brufolo se ne doveva parlare e questo dopo 20 anni non lo sopporti piu





mux ha detto:


> brava veronica...ma la donna che cazzo fa per tenersi il marito???????
> Per andare d'accordo ci vuole il dialogo...mi prendeva con la forza mi faceva sedere su una sedia e iniziava a parlare delle cose che non andavano. Punto!!!
> Invece...si va a spiattellare i propri cazzi a gente che nemmeno ti conosce se non solo telefonicamente.
> Donne cambiate volete le parità...ma chiedete troppo adesso.


 Ma cosa dici?
Lei stava male, aveva scoperto una malattia che la preoccupava e di cui cercava di cogliere i segnali e tu dici che voleva discutere di ogni brufolo?
E poi ti offendi che è andata a parlarne con altri?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Ho sempre sentito parlare di uomini MAMMONI...MA MAI DI DONNE PAPONI...sai oggi cosa penso? Di aver sposato una bambina che è rimasta tale...ancora attaccata al *cordone ombelicale del padre*.








   devo trovare un padre con il cordone ombelicale!
Credo che questa assurda metafora indichi forse un legame di lei con il padre (però non con lui si confidava e quindi non scappava dal padre), ma certamente indica una tua rivalità con la figura paterna.
Come sono i rapporti con i tuoi?


----------



## Old mux (27 Agosto 2009)

si ha scoperto la malattia me ne parlava tutti i giorni. Cosa avrei dovuto fare? Smettere di lavorare e impiccarmi assieme a lei? 
Le ho sempre detto che le malattie si devono curare anche con la forza della mente, che lei doveva fare tutto quello che aveva fatto sempre e di non pensarci troppo. 
Piangersi addosso a cosa sarebbe servito?
Poi lei come ti dicevo in qualche msg precedente è fondamentalmente ipocondriaca quindi ogni cazzata era una malattia ed era giusto imbottirsi di medicinali.
LA mia teoria è un'altra che se ho mal di testa me ne vado a letto e poi quando mi sveglio è tutto passato senza medicine e niente.


----------



## Bruja (27 Agosto 2009)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> devo trovare un padre con il cordone ombelicale!
> Credo che questa assurda metafora indichi forse un legame di lei con il padre (però non con lui si confidava e quindi non scappava dal padre), ma certamente indica una tua rivalità con la figura paterna.
> Come sono i rapporti con i tuoi?


 
Ecco questa é una domanda ...
Bruja


----------



## Old mux (27 Agosto 2009)

assolutamente vero che lei anche se andava a fare la pipi andava dal padre a chiedere se quando e come a che ora poteva farla. Grande rivalità, oltretutto anche un padre maleducato
perchè sin dal primo giorno entrava in casa nostra senza nemmeno degnarsi di suonare al campanello. Questo è stato l'inizio delle nostre incomprensioni e liti


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> devo trovare un padre con il cordone ombelicale!
> ?
















dai, era il legame troppo stretto


----------



## Old mux (27 Agosto 2009)

Intendi tra me e i miei genitori? Se è questo ottimi, ma anche tra lei e i miei erano ottimi.


----------



## Old mux (27 Agosto 2009)

certo il legame troppo stretto...UN CORNO!!!!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (27 Agosto 2009)

...Ad ogni modo Mux, resta con noi, e leggiti anche le altre storie... A me ha aiutato a far chiarezza sul da farsi.
Ti abbraccio perchè so quanto si soffre.


----------



## Old mux (27 Agosto 2009)

Bruco ti ringrazio molto e ti ammiro veramente per le parole che m'hai scritto. Meriti dalla vita e anche tanto.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (27 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Bruco ti ringrazio molto e ti ammiro veramente per le parole che m'hai scritto. Meriti dalla vita e anche tanto.


Grazie  

	
	
		
		
	


	






A me questo forum è stato di grandissimo aiuto, per quello ti consiglio di rimanere con noi. Prima di approdare qui mi sentivo l'unica al mondo ad aver ricevuto una simile pugnalata alle spalle... Invece, ahimè, siamo una grande famiglia.


----------



## Old veronika (27 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> brava veronica...ma la donna che cazzo fa per tenersi il marito???????
> Per andare d'accordo ci vuole il dialogo...mi prendeva con la forza mi faceva sedere su una sedia e iniziava a parlare delle cose che non andavano. Punto!!!
> Invece...si va a spiattellare i propri cazzi a gente che nemmeno ti conosce se non solo telefonicamente.
> Donne cambiate volete le parità...ma chiedete troppo adesso.


 Se una persona chiede aiuto , lo chiede appunto, un aiuto non si puo' pretendere, prova a pensare che potrebbe anche aver inizialmente cercato un forum per non scaricare su di te le sue paure, o perche' sentiva di non essere capita.... Ora forse ti sta chiedendo di nuovo aiuto (aiuto per recuperare tra voi) non lasciarla a se stessa ancora una volta, metti via l'orgoglio (chiiaramente ferito) si tratta solo di fare i primi passi


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Grazie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


certo, ora alcuni hanno il problema dell'alcool, ma piano piano le risolviamo tutte!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> si ha scoperto la malattia me ne parlava tutti i giorni. Cosa avrei dovuto fare? Smettere di lavorare e impiccarmi assieme a lei?
> Le ho sempre detto che le malattie si devono curare anche con la forza della mente, che lei doveva fare tutto quello che aveva fatto sempre e di non pensarci troppo.
> Piangersi addosso a cosa sarebbe servito?
> Poi lei come ti dicevo in qualche msg precedente è fondamentalmente ipocondriaca quindi ogni cazzata era una malattia ed era giusto imbottirsi di medicinali.
> LA mia teoria è un'altra che se ho mal di testa me ne vado a letto e poi quando mi sveglio è tutto passato senza medicine e niente.


 Se io avessi avuto una grave malattia e avessi sentito questo atteggiamento ...non sarei andata in un forum, ma dall'avvocato.
Pensa se succedesse a te e ti dicessero di "non pensarci".
Pazzesco!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (27 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> certo, ora alcuni hanno il problema dell'alcool, ma piano piano le risolviamo tutte!!!


Io sono passata dal nocino (40%) al campari (25%)... è un progresso.


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2009)

*sto male*



UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Io sono passata dal nocino (40%) al campari (25%)... è un progresso.


il nocino è il primo stadio, il peggiore.
passato quello il resto è facile, tutto in discesa


----------



## Bruja (27 Agosto 2009)

*...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se io avessi avuto una grave malattia e avessi sentito questo atteggiamento ...non sarei andata in un forum, ma dall'avvocato.
> Pensa se succedesse a te e ti dicessero di "non pensarci".
> Pazzesco!


Probabilmente con coerenza non ci penserebbe... tanto al "risveglio" sarebbe passato tutto!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> no Lord, è un'amica fedele e mi fido ciecamente. Anche lei tradita dal marito negli anni passati.
> Siamo usciti e ci siamo divertiti e naturalmente abbiamo parlato della mia situazione come della sua.
> L'importante per adesso come dicevi tu è uscire e divertirmi nel senso buono e non cercare di cornificarla perchè allora si che commetterei un'errore grave.
> Lei sostiene che la cosa piu' grave è che lei rimane al pc anche in mia presenza. Se io rimango a casa lei (mia moglie) penserà che non mi perderà mai e quindi avrà un motivo in piu' a tagliare.
> ...


Tu non sai quanto ho ottenuto io con la mia INTIFADA


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> che sono ferito nell'orgoglio è verissimo. Poi quello che sto facendo è lasciarla da sola per come m'ha chiesto. Naturalmente non posso stare tutto il giorno a menarmi lo spirito, xchè non concluderei nulla.
> Lei deve anche capire che mi sta perdendo e piu' passano i giorni e peggio è, poi come dicevo se son rose fioriranno.
> L'importante che nella vita ognuno si prenda le proprie responsabilità, e capire che gli errori si pagano anche a caro prezzo.
> Poi tu da donna...un uomo che riesce a conquistarsi una donna in modo semplice in chat sai cosa pensa?


L'unica amante che ho avuto, la conobbi via internet, penso, che proprio il fatto che non fosse del mio paese, ha giocato a mio favore un ruolo molto chiave. 

Già...assumersi le proprie responsabilità già...senza far pagare agli altri le proprie mancanze...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> io posso lottare sino alla morte quando vedo che c'è interesse anche dall'altro lato. Ma se ti accorgi che sei da solo a costruire?...ti passa la voglia dopo poco


Già per questo ho lasciato perdere tutto e lascio che la barca vada alla deriva... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ormai sono vecchio e stanco per imprese alla donchisciotte...
Mi godo quegli attimi di felicità che la buona sorte può portare...
ma di tentare di costruire qualcosa di serio e importante con una donna...non se ne parla nemmeno...
Troppo deluso.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> si ha scoperto la malattia me ne parlava tutti i giorni. Cosa avrei dovuto fare? Smettere di lavorare e impiccarmi assieme a lei?
> Le ho sempre detto che le malattie si devono curare anche con la forza della mente, che lei doveva fare tutto quello che aveva fatto sempre e di non pensarci troppo.
> Piangersi addosso a cosa sarebbe servito?
> Poi lei come ti dicevo in qualche msg precedente è fondamentalmente ipocondriaca quindi ogni cazzata era una malattia ed era giusto imbottirsi di medicinali.
> LA mia teoria è un'altra che se ho mal di testa me ne vado a letto e poi quando mi sveglio è tutto passato senza medicine e niente.


per loro piangersi addosso è un sistema per farsi compatire...
se non l'amassi la prenderi a calci in culo...
non sopporto le donne piagnucolone...retaggio materno..


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Se una persona chiede aiuto , lo chiede appunto, un aiuto non si puo' pretendere, prova a pensare che potrebbe anche aver inizialmente cercato un forum per non scaricare su di te le sue paure, o perche' sentiva di non essere capita.... Ora forse ti sta chiedendo di nuovo aiuto (aiuto per recuperare tra voi) non lasciarla a se stessa ancora una volta, metti via l'orgoglio (chiiaramente ferito) si tratta solo di fare i primi passi


NO! Se a lei interessa la storia con lui, scala anche le montagne...ok?
Sempre a noi mariti tocca il primo passo? 
Basta. Non siamo tutti dei bambinoni che vedono nella moglie la sostituta della compagna. Hai na compagna che ti frena? Meglio soli.
Che si vive na vita sola.

E preferisco finire i miei giorni dilaniato dai rimorsi, che avere un solo rimpianto...


----------



## Bruja (27 Agosto 2009)

*.............*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> per loro piangersi addosso è un sistema per farsi compatire...
> se non l'amassi la prenderi a calci in culo...
> non sopporto le donne piagnucolone...retaggio materno..


Credi di saper sempre distinguere da una malattia immaginaria ed una reale? 
Credi che se dovessi affrontarla tu saresti tanto autonomo ed autoreferente da non creare alcun problema a nessuno?
Credi che la debolezza di fronte al dolore ed alla precarietà della salute sia un retaggio SOLO femminile?
E' un peccato che tu non sia una donna e che non abbia mai dovuto accudire un uomo sofferente... non sai che lezione di vita sentimentale sarebbe!!!
Non ne faccio una questione personale in questo caso, ma valuto i parametri generali... la soglia di sofferenza femminile é diversa da quella maschile e non sto ad entrare nel dettaglio per non infierire.
Bruja


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Credi di saper sempre distinguere da una malattia immaginaria ed una reale?
> Credi che se dovessi affrontarla tu saresti tanto autonomo ed autoreferente da non creare alcun problema a nessuno?
> Credi che la debolezza di fronte al dolore ed alla precarietà della salute sia un retaggio SOLO femminile?
> E' un peccato che tu non sia una donna e che non abbia mai dovuto accudire un uomo sofferente... non sai che lezione di vita sentimentale sarebbe!!!
> ...


Un conto è la vera sofferenza.
Un conto è piangersi addosso.
Quando hai ben visto il vero dolore su un letto di ospedale non lo dimentichi, e se una viene a piangere per la sua unghia rotta, t'incazzi come una iena. 

Proprio perchè ho passato quello che tu dici, non puoi farmi i conti in tasca.

Ripeto rileggimi: ho parlato di piagnucolare, non di piangere dalla disperazione. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Non tentare sempre di fraintendere quello che dico per darmi addosso.


----------



## Old mux (27 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Se una persona chiede aiuto , lo chiede appunto, un aiuto non si puo' pretendere, prova a pensare che potrebbe anche aver inizialmente cercato un forum per non scaricare su di te le sue paure, o perche' sentiva di non essere capita.... Ora forse ti sta chiedendo di nuovo aiuto (aiuto per recuperare tra voi) non lasciarla a se stessa ancora una volta, metti via l'orgoglio (chiiaramente ferito) si tratta solo di fare i primi passi


Veronika, una che mi dice non ti amo piu' sta cercando aiuto? Le ho detto che io fin quando sarò a casa avrà sempre il mio aiuto in tutto.
E se non ho capito nulla le chiedo scusa ma per ricominciare a capire.
Se lei mi chiude la porta e mi vede come quello che ha scatenato sto pandemonio non ho altre strade da percorre se non quella di lasciarla alla sua scelta.
Le mi conosce benissimo e conosce pregi e difetti di me. Sa che posso essere un bastardo... come sa che, posso essere la persona piu' sensibile di questo mondo. Io ho capito lei, e mi spiace di non averlo capito prima, ma adesso anche lei deve iniziare a ragionare e solo con la mia lontananza potrà capirlo.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Un conto è la vera sofferenza.
> Un conto è piangersi addosso.
> Quando hai ben visto il vero dolore su un letto di ospedale non lo dimentichi, e se una viene a piangere per la sua unghia rotta, t'incazzi come una iena.
> 
> ...


te lo dico serenamente: ma se hai l'ìimpressione che ultimamente ti sia un po' troppo addosso non credi che potresti riflettere e fare un po' di sana autocritica?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Credi di saper sempre distinguere da una malattia immaginaria ed una reale?
> Credi che se dovessi affrontarla tu saresti tanto autonomo ed autoreferente da non creare alcun problema a nessuno?
> Credi che la debolezza di fronte al dolore ed alla precarietà della salute sia un retaggio SOLO femminile?
> E' un peccato che tu non sia una donna e che non abbia mai dovuto accudire un uomo sofferente... non sai che lezione di vita sentimentale sarebbe!!!
> ...


Ma guarda Bruja...ho passato l'intero 2006 dentro e fuori dagli ospedali...e la moglie ha messo la testa sotto la sabbia come uno struzzo...ma guarda...andate voi a spiegarle che così non si fa? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




me la sono cuccata tutta da solo. E senza cercare l'appoggio nella compagna... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io però...per lei ci sono sempre stato...ma guarda...ma guarda che razza di coglione che sono...dal cuore tenero...ma guarda...


----------



## Old mux (27 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se io avessi avuto una grave malattia e avessi sentito questo atteggiamento ...non sarei andata in un forum, ma dall'avvocato.
> Pensa se succedesse a te e ti dicessero di "non pensarci".
> Pazzesco!


 
Pazzesco cosa? Ascolta anch'io son stato male l'anno scorso eppure in pochissimo tempo ne sono uscito da una malattia che c'è gente che ci impiega anni e anni. Lei non mi credeva gliel'hop  dimostrato buttando via farmaci e cazzate varie. 
La nostra testa comanda il nostro corpo e non viceversa.


----------



## Old mux (27 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma guarda Bruja...ho passato l'intero 2006 dentro e fuori dagli ospedali...e la moglie ha messo la testa sotto la sabbia come uno struzzo...ma guarda...andate voi a spiegarle che così non si fa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lord per molte cose ti comprendo e la penso come te, forse perchè anch'io ho capito che quando è stata operata ed io andavo in ospedale le portavo come un GRAN COGLIONE il portatile per farmi ringraziare ...


----------



## Bruja (27 Agosto 2009)

*...........*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> Un conto è la vera sofferenza.
> Un conto è piangersi addosso.E chi stabilisce quando ci si piange addosso per veras o fasulla sofferenza?
> Quando hai ben visto il vero dolore su un letto di ospedale non lo dimentichi, e se una viene a piangere per la sua unghia rotta, t'incazzi come una iena. Certo che sì ma se il nostro metro é sempre quello che a noi pare importante, non si va molto lontano. Non si tratta di personalizzare circa la moglie del nostro amico, ma di valutare che ogni sofferenza ha una sua matrice individuale, più nella testa che nel corpo.
> 
> ...


E tu non stare sulle difensive... io sono una delle persone più equidistanti, o almeno questo mi viene riconosciuto, e non ho nessuna voglia di traviare dal mio iter, ma questo non significa che non esprima un parere personale... assolutamente opinabile!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Credo tu abbia solo un problema, e ripeto, é solo una mia personale opinione, valuti che in base a quello che percepisci tutto sia adeguabile e permeabile alla tua idea. Non faccio la manfrina a nessuno, e sono certa che tu sia una persona ben incastrata nella tua realtà, quindi per certi versi ammiro la tua capacità "liquida" di riempire gli spazi della tua vita... anzi ti auguro che il contenitore della stessa non cambi vista la perfezione dell'adattabilità che hai realizzato. 
Bruja


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> te lo dico serenamente: ma se hai l'ìimpressione che ultimamente ti sia un po' troppo addosso non credi che potresti riflettere e fare un po' di sana autocritica?


Scusa chi mi sta troppo addosso? Bruja, la moglie, o la sfiga? 
Nn ti capisco...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Non tentare sempre di fraintendere quello che dico per darmi addosso.





lordpinceton ha detto:


> Scusa chi mi sta troppo addosso? Bruja, la moglie, o la sfiga?
> Nn ti capisco...


DARE troppo addosso, non stare


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Lord per molte cose ti comprendo e la penso come te, forse perchè anch'io ho capito che quando è stata operata ed io andavo in ospedale le portavo come un GRAN COGLIONE il portatile per farmi ringraziare ...


Comunque le patologie alla tiroide...sai...sono un'inezia...sai...
( ovvio rispetto ad altre)....qua che non ci diamo da intendere...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> E tu non stare sulle difensive... io sono una delle persone più equidistanti, o almeno questo mi viene riconosciuto, e non ho nessuna voglia di traviare dal mio iter, ma questo non significa che non esprima un parere personale... assolutamente opinabile!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bla bla bla...


----------



## Old mux (27 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Comunque le patologie alla tiroide...sai...sono un'inezia...sai...
> ( ovvio rispetto ad altre)....qua che non ci diamo da intendere...


Mi riferivo ad un'operazione che ha subito da poco per dei fibromi all'utero.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Mi riferivo ad un'operazione che ha subito da poco per dei fibromi all'utero.


Tumore maligno?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (27 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Pazzesco cosa? Ascolta anch'io son stato male l'anno scorso eppure in pochissimo tempo ne sono uscito da una malattia che c'è gente che ci impiega anni e anni. Lei non mi credeva gliel'hop dimostrato buttando via farmaci e cazzate varie.
> La nostra testa comanda il nostro corpo e non viceversa.


Mux, ma non tutti reagiscono come te.
Magari aveva bisogno di comprensione...


----------



## Old mux (27 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Tumore maligno?


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CAZZO NON SIA MAI!!!!!


----------



## Old mux (27 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Mux, ma non tutti reagiscono come te.
> Magari aveva bisogno di comprensione...


BRUCO ti ammiro per la tua saggezza, metti saggio come nick sarebbe piu' consono alla tua persona.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (27 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> BRUCO ti ammiro per la tua saggezza, metti saggio come nick sarebbe piu' consono alla tua persona.


Ma quale saggezza. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Magari.

E' che a forza di sbattere le corna e fare autocritica, ora considero anche gli altri punti di vista...


----------



## Old mux (27 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ma quale saggezza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Però è una grande qualità che non tutti abbiamo


----------



## Old veronika (27 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Veronika, una che mi dice non ti amo piu' sta cercando aiuto? Le ho detto che io fin quando sarò a casa avrà sempre il mio aiuto in tutto.
> E se non ho capito nulla le chiedo scusa ma per ricominciare a capire.
> Se lei mi chiude la porta e mi vede come quello che ha scatenato sto pandemonio non ho altre strade da percorre se non quella di lasciarla alla sua scelta.
> Le mi conosce benissimo e conosce pregi e difetti di me. Sa che posso essere un bastardo... come sa che, posso essere la persona piu' sensibile di questo mondo. Io ho capito lei, e mi spiace di non averlo capito prima, ma adesso anche lei deve iniziare a ragionare e solo con la mia lontananza potrà capirlo.


 mux, anche io ho detto cose a mio marito che non pensavo , e me le sono seentite dire da lui . Alle volte si usano parole per ferire, quando non si riesce ad uscire da una situazione difficile, quando non sai come sistemare le cose ... staccare la corrente in modo drastico e ripartire da li' sembra essere l' unica soluzione che riesci a trovare... Vedila come una rinascita, in tutti i sensi, corteggia tua moglie ti sta chiedendo attenzioni che non le dai da chissa' quanto!

Avrai modo e tempo per spiegarle che ti ha deluso, ma ora puoi essere solo tu a fare qualcosa per la vostra famiglia, ti sta chiadendo questo.
Dimostrale che per te vale la pena, parla dei suoi errori e accetta che in qualche modo la tua indifferenza al suo dolore l'ha allontanata da te...
Scava e rifletti su quanto le sei stato vicino... e ricorda che tra le altre lei ha promesso fedelta' ... e tu hai promesso di supportarla in salute e MALATTIA....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2009)

Mi auguro rapida recissione del contratto per alcune "sorelle".


----------



## Old mux (27 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> mux, anche io ho detto cose a mio marito che non pensavo , e me le sono seentite dire da lui . Alle volte si usano parole per ferire, quando non si riesce ad uscire da una situazione difficile, quando non sai come sistemare le cose ... staccare la corrente in modo drastico e ripartire da li' sembra essere l' unica soluzione che riesci a trovare... Vedila come una rinascita, in tutti i sensi, corteggia tua moglie ti sta chiedendo attenzioni che non le dai da chissa' quanto!
> 
> Avrai modo e tempo per spiegarle che ti ha deluso, ma ora puoi essere solo tu a fare qualcosa per la vostra famiglia, ti sta chiadendo questo.
> Dimostrale che per te vale la pena, parla dei suoi errori e accetta che in qualche modo la tua indifferenza al suo dolore l'ha allontanata da te...
> Scava e rifletti su quanto le sei stato vicino... e ricorda che tra le altre lei ha promesso fedelta' ... e tu hai promesso di supportarla in salute e MALATTIA....


Veronika, se non me ne sono andato è perchè le voglio bene, e perchè 20 anni non li posso cancellare con una spugna.
Qui non si tratta di parole dette o non dette, ma di vita parallela e telefonate. Inoltre leggendo le chattate piu' che di problemi di salute si scriveva di cazzate e sconcerie...mi domando solo questo. Aveva bisogno delle sconcerie con uomo che produce viagra in modo naturale?
Questo mi ferisce e mi fa incazzare, in questo istante m'ha inviato un msg per aiutare il suo gruppo ed iscrivermi al loro forum.


----------



## Old mux (27 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> mux, anche io ho detto cose a mio marito che non pensavo , e me le sono seentite dire da lui . Alle volte si usano parole per ferire, quando non si riesce ad uscire da una situazione difficile, quando non sai come sistemare le cose ... staccare la corrente in modo drastico e ripartire da li' sembra essere l' unica soluzione che riesci a trovare... Vedila come una rinascita, in tutti i sensi, corteggia tua moglie ti sta chiedendo attenzioni che non le dai da chissa' quanto!
> 
> Avrai modo e tempo per spiegarle che ti ha deluso, ma ora puoi essere solo tu a fare qualcosa per la vostra famiglia, ti sta chiadendo questo.
> Dimostrale che per te vale la pena, parla dei suoi errori e accetta che in qualche modo la tua indifferenza al suo dolore l'ha allontanata da te...
> Scava e rifletti su quanto le sei stato vicino... e ricorda che tra le altre lei ha promesso fedelta' ... e tu hai promesso di supportarla in salute e MALATTIA....


Per quanto riguarda le promesse mi ritengo di averle sempre mantenute, almeno sino ad oggi. Te lo dico sinceramente, mi fa star male sapere che lei sta male, e se posso l'aiuterò a prescindere da come andrà a finire il matrimonio. Inoltre dovrei vivere con una persona che m'ha mentito anche quando stava in ospedale dopo l'operazione.
Questo l'ha fatta cadere veramente in basso, e mi spiace per lei ma è la triste realtà. Meritarsi una persona significa non fotterla alle spalle.


----------



## Old aristocat (27 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo che no, ma tu hai ammesso che il dialogo era nullo anche per responsabilità tua che non hai accolto le sue paure e poblematiche.


Quando l'ha detto?
Semmai lui le è stato super vicino durante la prima fase di choc per aver scoperto i problemi alla tiroide.
Semmai lei ha fatto orecchie da mercante quando lui le ha espresso disagio per le ingerenze dei genitori di lei nella loro vita coniugale.
Semmai lei per prima si è attaccata a ventosa al pc.
Quindi in un certo senso è comprensibile l'amarezza di Mux per la parabola discendente del loro rapporto. Mux ha tutte le ragioni per sentirsi tradito...


----------



## Old veronika (27 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda le promesse mi ritengo di averle sempre mantenute, almeno sino ad oggi. Te lo dico sinceramente, mi fa star male sapere che lei sta male, e se posso l'aiuterò a prescindere da come andrà a finire il matrimonio. Inoltre dovrei vivere con una persona che m'ha mentito anche quando stava in ospedale dopo l'operazione.
> Questo l'ha fatta cadere veramente in basso, e mi spiace per lei ma è la triste realtà. Meritarsi una persona significa non fotterla alle spalle.


 Se separarti da lei e' cio' che vuoi allora fai bene, sei anche bravo a riuscire a starle ancora vicino in attesa di altra sistemezione. 
ma sei davvero sicuro di esserle stato vicino nella sua malattia? Allora perche' si e' iscritta in un forum cercando complicita' con altri quando poteva/aveva la tua?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CAZZO NON SIA MAI!!!!!


Allora non ha alcun diritto di piangere...

Non era sofferenza...sai???

Se tu abbandoni la tua compagna con un tumore sei un bastardo...ma se sono robe di poco conto, può pure...sbrigarsela da sè... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Poi se lei con un fibroma, fa il discorso di Bruja a quella che è là divorata da un carcinoma uterino...vedrai...quella con il carcinoma, prendere oggetti dal cassettino e lanciarli contro sta qua...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ma quale saggezza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hai esperienza! 
E dalla tua sai, che non metterai mai più il tuo cuore in mano ad un uomo.
Sai che non permetterai mai più ad un uomo di calpestarti. 










Già...i punti di vista...che il pensare comune, così confortante non considera mai vero???


----------



## Old mux (27 Agosto 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Quando l'ha detto?
> Semmai lui le è stato super vicino durante la prima fase di choc per aver scoperto i problemi alla tiroide.
> Semmai lei ha fatto orecchie da mercante quando lui le ha espresso disagio per le ingerenze dei genitori di lei nella loro vita coniugale.
> Semmai lei per prima si è attaccata a ventosa al pc.
> Quindi in un certo senso è comprensibile l'amarezza di Mux per la parabola discendente del loro rapporto. Mux ha tutte le ragioni per sentirsi tradito...


Aristocat, sono vere entrambe le cose. 
Però pian piano grazie a questo forum sto iniziando a capire molte cose che prima ignoravo o non ero in grado di capire.
Lei probabilmente m'ha chiesto aiuto ed io non capivo, con questo non voglio colpevolizzarmi, però evidentemente la mia sensibilità è stata poco sensibile. 
Forse noi uomini essendo un pò rozzi certe volte, le allontaniamo ma senza volerlo.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> mux, anche io ho detto cose a mio marito che non pensavo , e me le sono seentite dire da lui . Alle volte si usano parole per ferire, quando non si riesce ad uscire da una situazione difficile, quando non sai come sistemare le cose ... staccare la corrente in modo drastico e ripartire da li' sembra essere l' unica soluzione che riesci a trovare... Vedila come una rinascita, in tutti i sensi, corteggia tua moglie ti sta chiedendo attenzioni che non le dai da chissa' quanto!
> 
> Avrai modo e tempo per spiegarle che ti ha deluso, ma ora puoi essere solo tu a fare qualcosa per la vostra famiglia, ti sta chiadendo questo.
> Dimostrale che per te vale la pena, parla dei suoi errori e accetta che in qualche modo la tua indifferenza al suo dolore l'ha allontanata da te...
> Scava e rifletti su quanto le sei stato vicino... e ricorda che tra le altre lei ha promesso fedelta' ... e tu hai promesso di supportarla in salute e MALATTIA....


Già,,,malattia! 
Ci sono tanti tipi di mali. 
Quelli da cui guarisci.
E quelli che in breve tempo ti portano nell'al di là.

Dammi una sola ragione perchè non può essere lei per una volta ad andare in cerca di lui. 

Dammene una sola.

Chi ama di più è sempre il più debole e ricattabile.


----------



## Old aristocat (27 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> NO! Se a lei interessa la storia con lui, scala anche le montagne...ok?
> Sempre a noi mariti tocca il primo passo?
> Basta. Non siamo tutti dei bambinoni che vedono nella moglie la sostituta della compagna. Hai na compagna che ti frena? *Meglio soli.
> Che si vive na vita sola.*
> ...


E poi dici che è meglio non lasciare la moglie?


----------



## Old mux (27 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Allora non ha alcun diritto di piangere...
> 
> Non era sofferenza...sai???
> 
> ...


Lord parliamo sempre di malattie che possono far cambiare modo di pensare e di agire.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Aristocat, sono vere entrambe le cose.
> Però pian piano grazie a questo forum sto iniziando a capire molte cose che prima ignoravo o non ero in grado di capire.
> Lei probabilmente m'ha chiesto aiuto ed io non capivo, con questo non voglio colpevolizzarmi, però evidentemente la mia sensibilità è stata poco sensibile.
> Forse noi uomini essendo un pò rozzi certe volte, le allontaniamo ma senza volerlo.


 
No sono loro donne che oggi pretendono sempre troppo da noi. 
Più le accontenti, più pretendono...

Un brutto giorno la corda si rompe e son cazzi...

Leggi bene qua dentro i bastardi come le possono far soffrire...


----------



## Old mux (27 Agosto 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> E poi dici che è meglio non lasciare la moglie?


Brava Aristocat


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Aristocat, sono vere entrambe le cose.
> Però pian piano grazie a questo forum sto iniziando a capire molte cose che prima ignoravo o non ero in grado di capire.
> Lei probabilmente m'ha chiesto aiuto ed io non capivo, con questo non voglio colpevolizzarmi, però evidentemente la mia sensibilità è stata poco sensibile.
> Forse noi uomini essendo un pò rozzi certe volte, le allontaniamo ma senza volerlo.


 Se riconosci responsabilità reciproche e tieni a lei ...agisci in questo senso.
Lei del resto ti ha proposto di entrare nel suo forum per trovare un dialogo.
Io considererei più utile una terapia di coppia per ritrovare un dialogo.
Ma se non vuoi dille chiaramente che è finita.


----------



## Old aristocat (27 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> mux, anche io ho detto cose a mio marito che non pensavo , e me le sono seentite dire da lui . Alle volte si usano parole per ferire, quando non si riesce ad uscire da una situazione difficile, quando non sai come sistemare le cose ... staccare la corrente in modo drastico e ripartire da li' sembra essere l' unica soluzione che riesci a trovare... Vedila come una rinascita, in tutti i sensi, corteggia tua moglie ti sta chiedendo attenzioni che non le dai da chissa' quanto!
> 
> Avrai modo e tempo per spiegarle che ti ha deluso, ma ora puoi essere solo tu a fare qualcosa per la vostra famiglia, ti sta chiadendo questo.
> Dimostrale che per te vale la pena, parla dei suoi errori e accetta che in qualche modo la tua indifferenza al suo dolore l'ha allontanata da te...
> Scava e rifletti su quanto le sei stato vicino... e ricorda che tra le altre lei ha promesso fedelta' ... e tu hai promesso di supportarla in salute e MALATTIA....


anche lei ha promesso fedeltà e supporto.
il supporto è mancato con la storia dei suoceri e la fedeltà sta mancando adesso con la sua overdose da forum.
lui cos'è, il più fesso?


----------



## Old mux (27 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se riconosci responsabilità reciproche e tieni a lei ...agisci in questo senso.
> Lei del resto ti ha proposto di entrare nel suo forum per trovare un dialogo.
> Io considererei più utile una terapia di coppia per ritrovare un dialogo.
> Ma se non vuoi dille chiaramente che è finita.


Non credo che al momento abbiamo bisogno di un terapeuta, però sto capendo molte cose che l'insensibilità m'ha oscurato


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (27 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Hai esperienza!
> E dalla tua *sai, che non metterai mai più il tuo cuore in mano ad un uomo.*
> Sai che non permetterai mai più ad un uomo di calpestarti.
> 
> ...


Appunto. C'è poco da stare allegri.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Non credo che al momento abbiamo bisogno di un terapeuta, però sto capendo molte cose che l'insensibilità m'ha oscurato


 Io non credo che sia questione di insensibilità, ma di comunicazione e diversi modi di amare.
Prova a prendere 2 copie di questo e poi ...parlatene.
Spiega dei diversi modi di comunicare amore.

http://www.lafeltrinelli.it/product...cat1=1&page=1&srch=9&layout=2&prmc=S000108162


----------



## Old mux (27 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non credo che sia questione di insensibilità, ma di comunicazione e diversi modi di amare.
> Prova a prendere 2 copie di questo e poi ...parlatene.
> Spiega dei diversi modi di comunicare amore.
> 
> http://www.lafeltrinelli.it/product...cat1=1&page=1&srch=9&layout=2&prmc=S000108162


Grazie Persa lo farò compiacere


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> anche lei ha promesso fedeltà e supporto.
> il supporto è mancato con la storia dei suoceri e la fedeltà sta mancando adesso con la sua overdose da forum.
> lui cos'è, il più fesso?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Appunto. C'è poco da stare allegri.


Ma ti godrai come una pazza. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Prova a pensare come è bello vivere DA SOLI, e avere qualcuno, da frequentare, nei tempi e nei modi, che ti piacciono... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Poi adesso sei vaccinata...un uomo falso, lo sgami subito.
E vedrai...che finirai per impazzire...per tipi alla Lord.

L'alternativa...
Passare la vita a masticare il tuo dolore...

Dai su...Bruco...diventa na farfalla...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (27 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma ti godrai come una pazza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma quello lo so, è che mi dispiace far pagare ad altri le cambiali lasciate dal mio ex marito.
Tutte e tre le persone che ho frequentato dopo la separazione mi hanno detto:
"Io non sono come il tuo ex marito"
oppure
"Guarda che danni ha fatto quell'uomo"...
Perchè mi vedevano eccessivamente sospettosa...

Ma forse era ancora presto... Ora me ne frego un po' di più...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ma quello lo so, è che mi dispiace far pagare ad altri le cambiali lasciate dal mio ex marito.
> Tutte e tre le persone che ho frequentato dopo la separazione mi hanno detto:
> "Io non sono come il tuo ex marito"
> oppure
> ...


Beh...se incroci..uno come..me...vedrai anche tu sulla tua pelle, la diffidenza fatta a sistema.

Ma almeno sai, che se arrivo a darti anche un solo bacio.
Quello è sincero!...

Tu però non presentarti, nel limite del possibile, come una donna ferita!
Ma come una donna. 

Una donna che lotta giorno dopo giorno. 

Sai agli altri fa incazzare, la consapevolezza che il tuo uomo là, si è pappato tutta la parte migliore di te. 

Chi ti vuole voler bene adesso, deve mostrare un cuore generoso mica da poco. 

Per esempio, appena tu hai il sospetto che lui ti stia mentendo, avrai delle reazioni "esagerate"...

Ma tu..fregatene delle parole...
Guarda solo ai frutti...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (27 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> E vedrai...che finirai per impazzire...per tipi alla Lord.





lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma almeno sai, che se arrivo a darti anche un solo bacio.
> Quello è sincero!...
> ...


Ti stai pubblicizzando? Ti segnalo per spam!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	











lordpinceton ha detto:


> Sai agli altri fa incazzare, la consapevolezza che il tuo uomo là, si è pappato tutta la parte migliore di te.
> ...


E invece qui sta il bello.
Con quello che mi ha fatto ha tirato fuori la parte migliore di me...
Che ora se la godrà un altro.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ribadisco, era ancora presto per avere delle frequentazioni... 
Ora me ne sto buona in attesa di una persona davvero interessante.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ti stai pubblicizzando? Ti segnalo per spam!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mitico! No non mi sto pubblicizzando...figurati...ma ho la certezza di essere l'ultimo esemplare rimasto.
Godo profondamente del fatto che hai saputo preservare la parte migliore di te...


----------



## Old veronika (27 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Già,,,malattia!
> Ci sono tanti tipi di mali.
> Quelli da cui guarisci.
> E quelli che in breve tempo ti portano nell'al di là.
> ...


 Chi ama di piu'?????
L' amore non si quantifica, si puo' esprimere in modo diverso, si puo' percepire in modo diverso, se ne possono dare significati diversi e si puo' essere dipendenti ad esso in modo diverso... ma non si puo' quantificare.
In questo momento -ipotizzo- lei ha chiesto aiuto e non trovandolo l'ha cercato altrove fino a trovarlo in un forum e questo la fa risentire una persona piacevole e non una persona malata...

Non ci sono dinamiche che devono essere...non e' lei che deve per lui ne' lui che deve per lei... devono fare qualcosa per loro


----------



## Old mux (27 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Chi ama di piu'?????
> L' amore non si quantifica, si puo' esprimere in modo diverso, si puo' percepire in modo diverso, se ne possono dare significati diversi e si puo' essere dipendenti ad esso in modo diverso... ma non si puo' quantificare.
> In questo momento -ipotizzo- lei ha chiesto aiuto e non trovandolo l'ha cercato altrove fino a trovarlo in un forum e questo la fa risentire una persona piacevole e non una persona malata...
> 
> Non ci sono dinamiche che devono essere...non e' lei che deve per lui ne' lui che deve per lei... devono fare qualcosa per loro


Già Veronika, hai detto bene, solo che io son disposto, mentre lei ha messo da parte me ed i suoi sentimenti ammesso che c'erano.


----------



## Old veronika (27 Agosto 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> anche lei ha promesso fedeltà e supporto.
> il supporto è mancato con la storia dei suoceri e la fedeltà sta mancando adesso con la sua overdose da forum.
> lui cos'è, il più fesso?


 Io porto la mia esperienza e ti dico che fare a gara a chi ha sofferto di piu' e chi ha piu' colpe non porta a niente, o meglio ad una inevitabile rottura.
Con mio marito, quando abbiamo cominciato ad ascoltare davvero quanto avevamo da dirci e cosa volevamo fare ci siamo accorti che stavamo dicendo le stesse cose .
Ti faccio un esempio, prima mi arrabbiavo con mio marito che non era abbastanza coccoloso nei miei confronti e associavo questa sua mancanza ad un calo di amore, poi mi sono resa conto che semplicemente non fa parte di lui, non e' il suo modo di amare.
Se non ci fossimo chiariti avrei continuato a pensare che non mi ama allo stesso modo in cui lo amo io e mi sarei allontanata, lui avrebbe visto il mio allontanamento come un calo d' amore da parte mia....
Un cane che si morde la coda.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Chi ama di piu'?????
> L' amore non si quantifica, si puo' esprimere in modo diverso, si puo' percepire in modo diverso, se ne possono dare significati diversi e si puo' essere dipendenti ad esso in modo diverso... ma non si puo' quantificare.
> In questo momento -ipotizzo- lei ha chiesto aiuto e non trovandolo l'ha cercato altrove fino a trovarlo in un forum e questo la fa risentire una persona piacevole e non una persona malata...
> 
> Non ci sono dinamiche che devono essere...non e' lei che deve per lui ne' lui che deve per lei... devono fare qualcosa per loro


No. Lei ha trovato una "distrazione" in internet..ok? 
Non a caso sono qui...eheheheheeheheh...
Magari una sera...una mano laccata di rosso, si mette davanti al video, mi giro con la testa e c'è una che ti dice..." Dai...vieni di là!"... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma infatti...mica è finito il matrimonio per ste cazzate qua...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Già Veronika, hai detto bene, solo che io son disposto, mentre lei ha messo da parte me ed i suoi sentimenti ammesso che c'erano.


Ma dai su...attendi gli eventi...non essere precipitoso...una trappola va tesa bene, e quando scatta, ti spanci dalle risate...garantito...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Io porto la mia esperienza e ti dico che fare a gara a chi ha sofferto di piu' e chi ha piu' colpe non porta a niente, o meglio ad una inevitabile rottura.
> Con mio marito, quando abbiamo cominciato ad ascoltare davvero quanto avevamo da dirci e cosa volevamo fare ci siamo accorti che stavamo dicendo le stesse cose .
> Ti faccio un esempio, prima mi arrabbiavo con mio marito che non era abbastanza coccoloso nei miei confronti e associavo questa sua mancanza ad un calo di amore, poi mi sono resa conto che semplicemente non fa parte di lui, non e' il suo modo di amare.
> Se non ci fossimo chiariti avrei continuato a pensare che non mi ama allo stesso modo in cui lo amo io e mi sarei allontanata, lui avrebbe visto il mio allontanamento come un calo d' amore da parte mia....
> Un cane che si morde la coda.


Che bello sentirti parlare in prima persona plurale. Sapessi che rarità...magari le provi tutte e poi getti la spugna e dici, stai là nei tuoi brodi, che ho altri orizzonti...tutto qua.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Agosto 2009)

ma che è?
una gara?
se la malattia è grave resto se no vado?


----------



## Bruja (27 Agosto 2009)

*Lord*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> Allora non ha alcun diritto di piangere...
> 
> Non era sofferenza...sai???
> 
> ...


In questo forum gente con tumori maligni c'é n'é stata e ce ne sarà, ma credimi i discorsi che fai tu sono proprio l'antitesi di quello che serve a questa gente. 
Qualcuna é anche deceduta per questo male e la sola cosa che ha detto é che é stata tradita dalla vita!!!
Tutto il resto... ma proprio tutto, di fronte alla fine della vita ed al suo mistero, sono illazioni quando non chiacchiericcio, e credo che ci arrivi qualunque persona pensante.
Finis 
Bruja

p.s. Che chi ama di più sia ricattabile (in stato di soggezione da dipendenza sentimentale) credo sia una convinzione nota dai tempi di La Palice... ma capita anche che chi ama di più, semplicemente "veda" e comprenda la lacunosità affettiva dell'altra persona e compatisca, e questa capacità attiene alla grandezza dell'amore.


----------



## Old veronika (27 Agosto 2009)

Lord, sono felice che sei rimasto l'ultimo esemplare della tua specie. Evviva, hanno buttato lo stampo.
Per il mondo e' un gran sollievo


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> In questo forum gente con tumori maligni c'é n'é stata e ce ne sarà, ma credimi i discorsi che fai tu sono proprio l'antitesi di quello che serve a questa gente.
> Qualcuna é anche deceduta per questo male e la sola cosa che ha detto é che é stata tradita dalla vita!!!
> Tutto il resto... ma proprio tutto, di fronte alla fine della vita ed al suo mistero, sono illazioni quando non chiacchiericcio, e credo che ci arrivi qualunque persona pensante.
> Finis
> ...


Allora capisci bene che anch'io posso capire la differenza che passa tra un piagnucolone/a e una persona colpita dalla sventura, ( nel senso che ne parla Simone Well). Certo difronte alla fine della vita, c'è solo il silenzio, per questo non mi piace sentire espressioni tipo " buonanima" per dei viventi. 

Ma Bruja succede pure che chi ama di più, compatisca, e che l'altro non capisca questo, ma che se ne approfitti con un EGOISMO esacerbante.

Questo EGOISMO arriva così in là...che poi magari si "pretende" perfino di venire perdonati con relativa "riabilitazione".

é un po' come la faccenda del perdono. Se tu perdoni sempre per amore, ( che per me perdono significa solo lasciar perdere, correre), come mai l'altro si abitua con: " Si si posso fare tutto quel che mi pare, tanto dopo mi perdona! Basta fornire le spiegazioni del mio comportamento e sono a posto"

Bruja un conto è la giustizia. Un conto è la verità.


----------



## Bruja (27 Agosto 2009)

*Asu*



Asudem ha detto:


> ma che è?
> una gara?
> se la malattia è grave resto se no vado?


Non credo, forse é solo la graduatoria dei sensi di colpa...   

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Lord, sono felice che sei rimasto l'ultimo esemplare della tua specie. Evviva, hanno buttato lo stampo.
> Per il mondo e' un gran sollievo


Non ci fu stampo.
L'unico mio problema è stata l'assenza dell'esemplare femminile...
L'anima gemella insomma.
Per me non è nessunissima fatica adeguarmi agli altri. Specie alle donne.
Mai incontrato una persona che abbia mai fatto il minimissimo sforzo per adeguarsi a me.
é la vita...


----------



## Old veronika (27 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Non ci fu stampo.
> L'unico mio problema è stata l'assenza dell'esemplare femminile...
> L'anima gemella insomma.
> Per me non è nessunissima fatica adeguarmi agli altri. Specie alle donne.
> ...


 ... che brutto parli di te descrivendo un' altra persona.

Tu hai scelto di sposare una donna ... ricordi?

Tu hai anche una figlia ... ricordi?

Adeguati alla tua vita!


----------



## Bruja (27 Agosto 2009)

*..........*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> Non ci fu stampo.
> L'unico mio problema è stata l'assenza dell'esemplare femminile...
> L'anima gemella insomma.
> Per me non è nessunissima fatica adeguarmi agli altri. Specie alle donne.
> ...


Ma la tua vita non é finita...metti limiti alla provvidenza? O se preferisci al caso ?
Bruja


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma la tua vita non é finita...metti limiti alla provvidenza? O se preferisci al caso ?
> Bruja


No...sono sempre pronto a lasciarmi sorprendere...se avessi una mente rigida...veramente non so come avrei fatto, che so, in quest'anno a dribblare...i casini...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> ... che brutto parli di te descrivendo un' altra persona.
> 
> Tu hai scelto di sposare una donna ... ricordi?
> 
> ...


Non ho scelto. Ho avanzato una proposta. Questa fu accettata. Certo che ho una figlia. 

Ma scusa...cos'ha di strano la mia vita?
Guarda che è quella di un comunissimo mortale...che ti credi?
Mica se magna con i sentimenti...o le lettere d'amore sai?


----------



## Old veronika (27 Agosto 2009)

Lord, mi dici cos'e' per te l'amore? Come vorresti la tua donna?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Lord, mi dici cos'e' per te l'amore? Come vorresti la tua donna?


Per l'amore vedi il 3d che ho aperto.

Mi prendi in contro piede, so che solo ad una donna ho detto...tu sei la mia donna. Ma ci penso su...magari ne nasce un 3d. 

Iniziai la ricerca della donna molto giovane...forse 15 anni...devo recuperare là, come la sognavo, oppure devo fare quel giro alla Nicholson di " Tutto può succedere" e chiedere a quello che ho amato, " Senti mi dici per quali qualità che tu non possedevi io mi incazzavo tanto?"

Un conto è come io vorrei una donna.
Un conto sono le donne che mi piacciono.
Un conto sono le donne da cui sono morbosamente attratto.

Ma vedrai che ci arrivo...


----------



## Bruja (28 Agosto 2009)

*lord*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> Per l'amore vedi il 3d che ho aperto.
> 
> Mi prendi in contro piede, so che solo ad una donna ho detto...tu sei la mia donna. Ma ci penso su...magari ne nasce un 3d.
> 
> ...


Siamo in trepida e spasmodica attesa...  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Nel frattempo fra tanti conti prova a dirci... se ti va, cosa proprio non tolleri in una donna, così tanto per fare accademia.  Può anche essere che fra quei "disvalori" tua moglie non compaia  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Siamo in trepida e spasmodica attesa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Secondo me l'intelligenza.


----------



## Bruja (28 Agosto 2009)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Secondo me l'intelligenza.


Inguaribile... pessimista!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old lordpinceton (28 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Siamo in trepida e spasmodica attesa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che una ti giuri che nn farà mai una cosa, e poi gliela vedi fare a spron battuto. Ovvio no? Che cosa altro ci sarebbe di intollerabile in una donna?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (28 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Secondo me l'intelligenza.


Cosa credi? Io adoro le donne intelligenti, anzi mi affascina da morire l'intelligenza femminile...
I guai iniziano quando incroci na cretina, che si crede la più intelligente delle donne...capisci?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Che una ti giuri che nn farà mai una cosa, e poi gliela vedi fare a spron battuto. Ovvio no? *Che cosa altro ci sarebbe di intollerabile in una donna?*



uhhh , hai voglia!!
potrei farti una lista lunghissimaaaaaaaa


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Cosa credi? Io adoro le donne intelligenti, anzi mi affascina da morire l'intelligenza femminile...
> I guai iniziano quando incroci na cretina, che si crede la più intelligente delle donne...capisci?


----------



## Bruja (28 Agosto 2009)

*..........*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> Che una ti giuri che nn farà mai una cosa, e poi gliela vedi fare a spron battuto. Ovvio no? Che cosa altro ci sarebbe di intollerabile in una donna?


... e tu sei un inguaribile ottimista, o semplicemente di larghissime vedute e tenute 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old veronika (28 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Siamo in trepida e spasmodica attesa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Secondo me la dipendenza affettiva


----------



## Old mux (28 Agosto 2009)

Una song dedicata a tutti gli iscritti  sofferenti
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFkM_R3CZvI


----------



## Old lordpinceton (28 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... e tu sei un inguaribile ottimista, o semplicemente di larghissime vedute e tenute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono così di bocca buona io sai...mica ho mai preteso la luna nel pozzo sai?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (28 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Secondo me la dipendenza affettiva


cos'è la dipendenza affettiva?


----------



## Bruja (29 Agosto 2009)

*............*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> cos'è la dipendenza affettiva?


 

































Bruja


----------



## Old mux (29 Agosto 2009)

Adesso mi dice che vuole separarsi...ma senza avvocati...per il momento. Quindi per me non solo il danno...ma anche la beffa. E giusto che sia io ad andarmene da casa dopo averla scoperta? Premetto che la casa è sua. Help me


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Adesso mi dice che vuole separarsi...ma senza avvocati...per il momento. Quindi per me non solo il danno...ma anche la beffa. E giusto che sia io ad andarmene da casa dopo averla scoperta? Premetto che la casa è sua. Help me


Che c'entra? Lei vuole cacciarti di casa tutto qui. 
Tu non essere accondiscendente...


----------



## Old mux (29 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Che c'entra? Lei vuole cacciarti di casa tutto qui.
> Tu non essere accondiscendente...


E' quello che penso, ma vorrei capire se faccio bene a rimanere oppure è meglio andar via. Al momento lei non vuole andare da un avvocato, ma solo una separazione fisica. Bhò la confusione Lord regna sovrana


----------



## Old veronika (29 Agosto 2009)

tu cosa vuoi?


----------



## Old mux (29 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> tu cosa vuoi?


sinceramente per tutta una serie di cose non posso andar via.


----------



## Old veronika (29 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> sinceramente per tutta una serie di cose non posso andar via.


 ti sei chiesto perche' tua moglie non vuole andare dall' avvocato?


----------



## Old mux (29 Agosto 2009)

lei mi dice per una questione economica


----------



## Old veronika (29 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> lei mi dice per una questione economica


 e tu perche' non vuoi andare dall'avvocato?


----------



## Old mux (29 Agosto 2009)

perchè se andassi dall'avvocato chiederei una separazione giudiziale


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> E' quello che penso, ma vorrei capire se faccio bene a rimanere oppure è meglio andar via. Al momento lei non vuole andare da un avvocato, ma solo una separazione fisica. Bhò la confusione Lord regna sovrana


Amico fregatene, fai orecchio da mercante, entra ed esci da casa sua come ti pare, e per il resto lancia la tua INTIFADA.


----------



## Old veronika (29 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> perchè se andassi dall'avvocato chiederei una separazione giudiziale


Il mio avvocato mi disse che la separazione per colpa (intesa per tradimento o abbandono del tetto coniugale  ) non esiste piu' , per colpa ora si intende solo in caso di violenze familiari anche psicologiche, quindi regolati


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> perchè se andassi dall'avvocato chiederei una separazione giudiziale


Mangiando una montagna di soldi...ma tu lavori? Lei lavora? Cioè come vi mantenete? Perchè se lavori solo tu, ti prendi un monolocale in affitto e inizi la tua vita...


----------



## Old mux (29 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Il mio avvocato mi disse che la separazione per colpa (intesa per tradimento o abbandono del tetto coniugale  ) non esiste piu' , per colpa ora si intende solo in caso di violenze familiari anche psicologiche, quindi regolati


Ma sei sicura che il tradimento non sia un reato? Ho letto altre cose in giro...


----------



## Old mux (29 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Mangiando una montagna di soldi...ma tu lavori? Lei lavora? Cioè come vi mantenete? Perchè se lavori solo tu, ti prendi un monolocale in affitto e inizi la tua vita...


Si lavoriamo entrambi, ma non posso permettermi un monolocale, lei guadagna piu' di me


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> E' quello che penso, ma vorrei capire se faccio bene a rimanere oppure è meglio andar via. Al momento lei non vuole andare da un avvocato, ma solo una separazione fisica. Bhò la confusione Lord regna sovrana


 Vai tu dall'avvocato subito.
Se vuol fare sul serio saprai i tuoi diritti ...se era per metterti alla prova o per continuare nella sua evasione ...si risveglierà nella reatà.


----------



## Old veronika (29 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Ma sei sicura che il tradimento non sia un reato? Ho letto altre cose in giro...


 A me e' stato detto cosi' , tra l'altro anche un amica di famiglia assistente sociale mi ha confermato la stessa cosa cioe' colpa solo in caso di abusi o violenze familiari . Evidentemente smettere di amare non e' reato
Comunque informati e chiedi consiglio da un legale


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Si lavoriamo entrambi, ma non posso permettermi un monolocale, lei guadagna piu' di me


Ma vedi mux, il theficapower? Per cosa credi, io abbia accettato certe cose? Mai io sarei andato ad abitare in una casa di mia moglie attaccata ai suoceri, mai avrei permesso che lei guadagnasse più di me.
Ne avrei acquisito un complesso di inferiorità incredibile, e ora, quando affronto certi argomenti mi dice..." Ah si, e quanti soldi mi passi?"...

Mio caro, la cattiveria e perfidia delle donne, è qualcosa di terrificante.

Per questo sono sempre ricorso a violenze micidiali, ogni qualvolta mi sono sentito un burattino nelle loro mani. 

Mux, il coltello dalla parte del manico ce lo ha lei...


----------



## Old mux (29 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vai tu dall'avvocato subito.
> Se vuol fare sul serio saprai i tuoi diritti ...se era per metterti alla prova o per continuare nella sua evasione ...si risveglierà nella reatà.


Ieri sera le ho detto chiaramente che me ne andrò solo quando riceverò una lettera dal suo avvocato. Lei è convinta che io abbia già parlato con un legale.


----------



## Old mux (29 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> A me e' stato detto cosi' , tra l'altro anche un amica di famiglia assistente sociale mi ha confermato la stessa cosa cioe' colpa solo in caso di abusi o violenze familiari . Evidentemente smettere di amare non e' reato
> Comunque informati e chiedi consiglio da un legale


Smettere di amare non è un reato, ma avere una storia parallela credo che sia reato o no?


----------



## Old mux (29 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma vedi mux, il theficapower? Per cosa credi, io abbia accettato certe cose? Mai io sarei andato ad abitare in una casa di mia moglie attaccata ai suoceri, mai avrei permesso che lei guadagnasse più di me.
> Ne avrei acquisito un complesso di inferiorità incredibile, e ora, quando affronto certi argomenti mi dice..." Ah si, e quanti soldi mi passi?"...
> 
> Mio caro, la cattiveria e perfidia delle donne, è qualcosa di terrificante.
> ...


Lord non mi sono mai sentito inferiore ad una persona solo perchè ha piu' soldi. Lei ha paura che posso infangare la sua persona per questo vuole evitare gli avvocati


----------



## Old veronika (29 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Smettere di amare non è un reato, ma avere una storia parallela credo che sia reato o no?


 Solo se dimostri che questa e' la causa della vostra rottura e non conseguenza di una crisi gia' esistente, tra l'altro per l' addebito ( che ti porta solo a non pagare gli alimenti ) devi dimostrare che l'adulterio ti ha provocato pregiudizio sociale ... praticamente e' piu' semplice per lei dimostrare di essere caduta in depressione per il tuo mancato sostegno di fronte alla malattia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Solo se dimostri che questa e' la causa della vostra rottura e non conseguenza di una crisi gia' esistente, tra l'altro per l' addebito ( che ti porta solo a non pagare gli alimenti ) devi dimostrare che l'adulterio ti ha provocato pregiudizio sociale ... praticamente e' piu' semplice per lei dimostrare di essere caduta in depressione per il tuo mancato sostegno di fronte alla malattia


 Esatto.


----------



## Old mux (29 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Solo se dimostri che questa e' la causa della vostra rottura e non conseguenza di una crisi gia' esistente, tra l'altro per l' addebito ( che ti porta solo a non pagare gli alimenti ) devi dimostrare che l'adulterio ti ha provocato pregiudizio sociale ... praticamente e' piu' semplice per lei dimostrare di essere caduta in depressione per il tuo mancato sostegno di fronte alla malattia


Dipende cosa si intende per sostegno...in tutti è normale che una persona che subisce un tradimento stia male e abbia delle ripercussioni a livello mentale e fisico. Però credo che nemmeno infangare un traditore sia reato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Si lavoriamo entrambi, ma non posso permettermi un monolocale, lei guadagna piu' di me


 Se lei guadagna più di te (allora non sta tutto il giorno al pc però...) non dovrai darle niente.
Un monolocale se lo possono permettere tutti.
Se non ti fossi sposato con lei vivresti in una tenda?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Dipende cosa si intende per sostegno...in tutti è normale che una persona che subisce un tradimento stia male e abbia delle ripercussioni a livello mentale e fisico. Però credo che nemmeno infangare un traditore sia reato.


 Ma cosa stai dicendo?
Infangare di che?
Riprenditi.
_Ieri volevi farti perdonare ogggi la vorresti infangare.
Cerca di capire cosa vuoi tu e cosa vuole lei, davvero però, e poi fai delle scelte.
Mi sembri molto come foglia al vento.


----------



## Old mux (29 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se lei guadagna più di te (allora non sta tutto il giorno al pc però...) non dovrai darle niente.
> Un monolocale se lo possono permettere tutti.
> Se non ti fossi sposato con lei vivresti in una tenda?


Sai nella vita capitano tante cose, magari una volta guadagnavo molto d+ di oggi che oltretutto dopo aver perso il lavoro me ne son dovuto inventare uno tutto nuovo. Al momento posso solo ritornare all'ovile dai miei genitori ormai 80enni


----------



## Old mux (29 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma cosa stai dicendo?
> Infangare di che?
> Riprenditi.
> _Ieri volevi farti perdonare ogggi la vorresti infangare.
> ...


Hai ragione in questo momento sono entrato in confusione e quindi un giorno mi sveglio bene e in un altro ho le crisi per quello che ho scoperto.
Una sorta di amore e odio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Sai nella vita capitano tante cose, magari una volta guadagnavo molto d+ di oggi che oltretutto dopo aver perso il lavoro me ne son dovuto inventare uno tutto nuovo. Al momento posso solo ritornare all'ovile dai miei genitori ormai 80enni


 Piuttosto che stare a forza con una donna che non ti vuole e che non vuoi pottresti stare anche con i genitori, provvisoriamente.
Ma ...le cose stanno così?
Comunque le ragioni di forza maggiore si trovano quando non si è ancora scelto nulla.

Non ti rimetto il link di "Un uomo tranquillo" però ricordalo e cerca di essere un po' meno tranquillo e di agire secondo quello che vuoi veramente.


----------



## Old mux (29 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Piuttosto che stare a forza con una donna che non ti vuole e che non vuoi pottresti stare anche con i genitori, provvisoriamente.
> Ma ...le cose stanno così?
> Comunque le ragioni di forza maggiore si trovano quando non si è ancora scelto nulla.
> 
> Non ti rimetto il link di "Un uomo tranquillo" però ricordalo e cerca di essere un po' meno tranquillo e di agire secondo quello che vuoi veramente.


Il problema sta nella testa, se quella è confusa bisogna trovare il modo di capire cosa è accaduto e focalizzarsi bene.
SOno molto amareggiato, perchè da questa persona non mi sarei mai aspettato nulla di simile e quindi il dolore è profondo.
Probabilmente solo la lontananza da lei potrà farmi dimenticare il torto subito.
Lo chiamo torto non perchè lei abbia perso la testa per un altro, ma per il modo con cui l'ho saputo. E' questo che ferisce il mio orgoglio, è come se avessi buttato via 20 anni della mia vita in un colpo solo di roulette.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Il problema sta nella testa, se quella è confusa bisogna trovare il modo di capire cosa è accaduto e focalizzarsi bene.
> SOno molto amareggiato, perchè da questa persona non mi sarei mai aspettato nulla di simile e quindi il dolore è profondo.
> Probabilmente solo la lontananza da lei potrà farmi dimenticare il torto subito.
> Lo chiamo torto non perchè lei abbia perso la testa per un altro, ma per il modo con cui l'ho saputo. E' questo che ferisce il mio orgoglio, è come se avessi buttato via 20 anni della mia vita in un colpo solo di roulette.


Se riconosci che c'è stata una situazione che lei ha vissuto come abbandono non puoi ignorarlo e considerare una relazione virtuale come una reale.
Cerca di dare il giusto peso agli eventi.
Poi scegli e solo allora potrai parlare con lei e vedere se lei è disponibile.


----------



## Old mux (29 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se riconosci che c'è stata una situazione che lei ha vissuto come abbandono non puoi ignorarlo e considerare una relazione virtuale come una reale.
> Cerca di dare il giusto peso agli eventi.
> Poi scegli e solo allora potrai parlare con lei e vedere se lei è disponibile.


Difatti non ignoro nulla, nemmeno l'abbandono che lei ha provato (senza che io me ne accorgessi). Considero che la storia virtuale presto sarà reale perchè si incontreranno. Certo forse incosciamente sto solo aspettando che lei parta per capire molte piu' cose.
Non so se è giusto agire così, ma è quello che mi dice la testa e il cuore, perchè capisco che lei, in questo momento è molto vulnerabile e potrebbe rimanerci davvero scottata.
Mi sento come se fosse una figlia da accudire, e capisco che nella sua angoscia sta facendo una cosa avventata.
Spero che la sua felicità riesca a colmare il mio stato di dolore.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Difatti non ignoro nulla, nemmeno l'abbandono che lei ha provato (senza che io me ne accorgessi). Considero che la storia virtuale presto sarà reale perchè si incontreranno. Certo forse incosciamente sto solo aspettando che lei parta per capire molte piu' cose.
> Non so se è giusto agire così, ma è quello che mi dice la testa e il cuore, perchè capisco che lei, in questo momento è molto vulnerabile e potrebbe rimanerci davvero scottata.
> Mi sento come se fosse una figlia da accudire, e capisco che nella sua angoscia sta facendo una cosa avventata.
> Spero che la sua felicità riesca a colmare il mio stato di dolore.


 Veramente tu dovresti sentirti come un uomo che ama e che le dice di non andare e di ricostruire con lui.


----------



## Old mux (29 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente tu dovresti sentirti come un uomo che ama e che le dice di non andare e di ricostruire con lui.


Si mi sento di amare ancora, sarebbe stato meglio il contrario...
Contestualemte penso che anche la sua famiglia abbia contribuito a innescare certi meccanismi nella sua testa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2009)

http://www.studiolegale-online.net/separazione_divorzio_03.php
*Quando può aversi la separazione con addebito? *
Nel pronunciare la separazione, ove ricorrano specifiche circostanze e se richiesto da una delle parti, *il Giudice può dichiarare a quale dei due coniugi sia addebitabile la separazione*. 
L'addebito assume rilevanza pratica e sostanziale per ciò che riguarda il diritto successorio (art. 548 e 585 c.c.) e la determinazione dell'assegno di mantenimento (art. 156 c.c.). 
Costituiscono fatti che possono condurre all'addebito della separazione quelli che ledono il dovere di lealtà, quali i maltrattamenti, l'omessa assistenza morale e materiale, l'abbandono ingiustificato della casa coniugale, puranche le vessazioni della suocera. Secondo la giurisprudenza, l'adulterio, di per sé, non è causa di addebito, se non quando sia grave e notorio al punto da determinare discredito sociale in pregiudizio dell'altro coniuge.


----------



## Old mux (29 Agosto 2009)

Vorrei tanto capire, come uscire da questo dramma. Se devo mettermi in testa che è finita e quindi utilizzare il detto "chiodo scaccia chiodo" oppure se devo attendere in questo calvario la fine. So solo che, il mio stato d'animo e il mio umore sono ai minimi livelli, che inizio ad avere le convulsioni affettive, e che, oltre la nebbia non vedo un futuro roseo.
Difficile ricominciare una vita a 43 anni, anche se chiunque potrà dirmi il contrario.
In un giorno...ci si sveglia per ricominciare da zero...cazzo quant'è difficile vivere!


----------



## Old mux (29 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://www.studiolegale-online.net/separazione_divorzio_03.php
> *Quando può aversi la separazione con addebito? *
> Nel pronunciare la separazione, ove ricorrano specifiche circostanze e se richiesto da una delle parti, *il Giudice può dichiarare a quale dei due coniugi sia addebitabile la separazione*.
> L'addebito assume rilevanza pratica e sostanziale per ciò che riguarda il diritto successorio (art. 548 e 585 c.c.) e la determinazione dell'assegno di mantenimento (art. 156 c.c.).
> Costituiscono fatti che possono condurre all'addebito della separazione quelli che ledono il dovere di lealtà, quali i maltrattamenti, l'omessa assistenza morale e materiale, l'abbandono ingiustificato della casa coniugale, puranche le vessazioni della suocera. Secondo la giurisprudenza, l'adulterio, di per sé, non è causa di addebito, se non quando sia grave e notorio al punto da determinare discredito sociale in pregiudizio dell'altro coniuge.


Bene...il dovere di lealtà


----------



## Old mux (29 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://www.studiolegale-online.net/separazione_divorzio_03.php
> *Quando può aversi la separazione con addebito? *
> Nel pronunciare la separazione, ove ricorrano specifiche circostanze e se richiesto da una delle parti, *il Giudice può dichiarare a quale dei due coniugi sia addebitabile la separazione*.
> L'addebito assume rilevanza pratica e sostanziale per ciò che riguarda il diritto successorio (art. 548 e 585 c.c.) e la determinazione dell'assegno di mantenimento (art. 156 c.c.).
> Costituiscono fatti che possono condurre all'addebito della separazione quelli che ledono il dovere di lealtà, quali i maltrattamenti, l'omessa assistenza morale e materiale, l'abbandono ingiustificato della casa coniugale, puranche le vessazioni della suocera. Secondo la giurisprudenza, l'adulterio, di per sé, non è causa di addebito, se non quando sia grave e notorio al punto da determinare discredito sociale in pregiudizio dell'altro coniuge.


In tutti i casi la legge non tutela chi subisce il tradimento se non solo in casi di discretito sociale avanzato. Normale che tradire è facile...
In pratica lo stato se ne fotte...forse è meglio andare in arabia saudita e farmi un harem...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> In tutti i casi la legge non tutela chi subisce il tradimento se non solo in casi di discretito sociale avanzato. Normale che tradire è facile...
> In pratica lo stato se ne fotte...forse è meglio andare in arabia saudita e farmi un harem...


Non è questo il punto. Là se una donna tradisce, so cazzi! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Ma dai stai tranquillo. Non dare troppo peso a cosa dicono le donne, ma mi interessa sta faccenda se un con adulterio sputtani l'altro...uhm...ohm...molto pittoresco...


----------



## Old mux (29 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Non è questo il punto. Là se una donna tradisce, so cazzi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A quanto ne so la cassazione non punisce il reato in quanto chi ha subito un tradimento reagisce con un stato psicologico alterato e quindi non punibile.


----------



## Old mux (29 Agosto 2009)

*Cassazione: moglie adultera? La si può svergognare* 
Il marito che scopre l'adulterio della moglie e reagisce umiliandola con pesanti insulti, non è punibile, neppure se la sua reazione non è immediata. Lo ha stabilito la Quinta sezione Penale della Corte di Cassazione che ha così accolto il ricorso di un uomo che dopo aver scoperto il tradimento della moglie leggendo le pagine del suo diario, aveva deciso di "selezionare" i passaggi più "piccanti" e di inviarli ai colleghi di lavoro della intraprendente consorte. 
La Corte ha ritenuto l'uomo non punibile in base alle previsioni del secondo comma dell'art. 599 del codice penale ossia per avere agito nello stato d'ira determinato da un fatto ingiuto altrui. 
La reazione, spiega la Corte, anche se è avvenuta "a scoppio ritardato" non è fatto punibile in quanto lo stato d'ira non è detto che si esaurisca in un'azione istantanea ed è dunque possibile il suo perdurare. 
In sostanza, come ha chiarito il relatore Maria ******** Di Tomassi, occorre distinguere tra lo "stato d'ira" e "l'impeto d'ira" o di "intenso dolore". Quest'ultimo "ben puo' ravvisarsi in quella condizione psichica complessa, prodotta da una violenta alterazione dell'emozione e capace persino di durare, a seconda dei fattori che l'abbiano scatenata e delle note caratteriali di ciascuno, per un apprezzabile lasso di tempo, che e' l'ira. Nulla autorizza percio' ad intendere lo stato d'ira solamente quale sfogo momentaneo e simultaneo che l'ha causato". 
Nella motivazione adottata dai giudici di Piazza Cavour, si legge che "è sufficiente, perche' la esimente sia ravvisabile, che l'azione reattiva sia condotta a termine persistendo l'accecamento dello stato d'ira provocato dal fatto ingiusto altrui e che tra l'insorgere della reazione e tale fatto sussista una reale contiguita' temporale, senza che occorra, invece, che la reazione si esaurisca in un'azione istantanea". 
Soprattutto nell’ambito di un procedimento giudiziario, è molto difficile dunque comprendere le motivazioni che possono aver condotto un coniuge a al tradimento e l'altro a reazioni, talvolta, anche autolesive. 
Subire un tradimento significa provare un dolore profondo per l’abbandono e la perdita dei riferimenti abituali; è un colpo al cuore e tale lo si percepisce nel corpo e nell’anima e questo perché il patto d’amore è stato violato e con esso anche la garanzia di dipendenza reciproca che ne assicurava la solidità. 
Proprio per questo quando si è devastati dinanzi a una verità che non si riesce a comprendere, le reazioni possono essere inaspettate. 
Fonte: studiocataldi


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> *Cassazione: moglie adultera? La si può svergognare*
> Il marito che scopre l'adulterio della moglie e reagisce umiliandola con pesanti insulti, non è punibile, neppure se la sua reazione non è immediata. Lo ha stabilito la Quinta sezione Penale della Corte di Cassazione che ha così accolto il ricorso di un uomo che dopo aver scoperto il tradimento della moglie leggendo le pagine del suo diario, aveva deciso di "selezionare" i passaggi più "piccanti" e di inviarli ai colleghi di lavoro della intraprendente consorte.
> La Corte ha ritenuto l'uomo non punibile in base alle previsioni del secondo comma dell'art. 599 del codice penale ossia per avere agito nello stato d'ira determinato da un fatto ingiuto altrui.
> La reazione, spiega la Corte, anche se è avvenuta "a scoppio ritardato" non è fatto punibile in quanto lo stato d'ira non è detto che si esaurisca in un'azione istantanea ed è dunque possibile il suo perdurare.
> ...


Ecco io non riuscirei mai a fare ste robe, a sputtanare mia moglie in giro...lei mi ha sempre "protetto" e io ho sempre "protetto" lei. Brutto sputtanare il coniuge. Brutto. 

Anche perchè bisogna valutare la globalità della persona, non solo valutarla per la sua fedeltà o meno. 

Mah...che modi...
Pessimo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2009)

*Mux*

Mux ...Muuux ...Muuuuuuuuuuuuuux ...*Mux!!!*
Ci sei?
Tu devi capire se la vuoi e comportarti di conseguenza.
Se sei così confuso vai nel consultorio più vicino e chiedi un incontro con la/il psicologa/o, poi, se tua moglie vorrà, vi incontrerete insieme con una/un professionista che farà da mediatore e vi aiuterà a capire cose volete e potete fare.
Smettela però con questi conportamenti da asilo se continuate a dirvi "ti stacco la pace" non adate da nessuna parte ...neanche verso una separazione dignitosa.-


----------



## Old mux (29 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ecco io non riuscirei mai a fare ste robe, a sputtanare mia moglie in giro...lei mi ha sempre "protetto" e io ho sempre "protetto" lei. Brutto sputtanare il coniuge. Brutto.
> 
> Anche perchè bisogna valutare la globalità della persona, non solo valutarla per la sua fedeltà o meno.
> 
> ...


A mente fredda è pessimo, son d'accordo, ma prima o poi le verità escono a galla...perchè anche i muri hanno le orecchie.


----------



## Old mux (29 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mux ...Muuux ...Muuuuuuuuuuuuuux ...*Mux!!!*
> Ci sei?
> Tu devi capire se la vuoi e comportarti di conseguenza.
> Se sei così confuso vai nel consultorio più vicino e chiedi un incontro con la/il psicologa/o, poi, se tua moglie vorrà, vi incontrerete insieme con una/un professionista che farà da mediatore e vi aiuterà a capire cose volete e potete fare.
> Smettela però con questi conportamenti da asilo se continuate a dirvi "ti stacco la pace" non adate da nessuna parte ...neanche verso una separazione dignitosa.-


Come posso dirti che non hai ragione?...in nessun modo, però la coglionaggine di una persona non ha limiti. 
L'orgoglio è una brutta bestia, e per salvarsi l'unica alternativa è sputarlo fuori...sfogandosi anche in un forum come questo.


----------



## Old mux (29 Agosto 2009)

Speriamo...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYMpI8oiVHQ


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Come posso dirti che non hai ragione?...in nessun modo, però la coglionaggine di una persona non ha limiti.
> L'orgoglio è una brutta bestia, e per salvarsi l'unica alternativa è sputarlo fuori...*sfogandosi anche in un forum* come questo.








   è quello che ha fatto tua moglie...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Vai al consultorio.


----------



## Old veronika (29 Agosto 2009)

Mux non capisco per quale motivo ti fissi con la seperazione con addebito, ti abbiamo gia' detto che serve solo per la quantificazione degli alimenti.... alimenti che COMUNQUE non dovresti pagare dato che lo stipendio di lei e' piu' alto del tuo. 
Poi se mi dici che vuoi un documento dove si legge a chiare lattere che la colpa della rottura del tuo matrimonio e' tutta di tua moglie... se vuoi te lo scrivo io...

Ma a cosa ti serve? a chi speri di esibirlo?


----------



## Old mux (29 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> è quello che ha fatto tua moglie...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non vado da nessuna parte...rimarrò solo con me stesso a leccarmi la ferita!


----------



## Old mux (29 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Mux non capisco per quale motivo ti fissi con la seperazione con addebito, ti abbiamo gia' detto che serve solo per la quantificazione degli alimenti.... alimenti che COMUNQUE non dovresti pagare dato che lo stipendio di lei e' piu' alto del tuo.
> Poi se mi dici che vuoi un documento dove si legge a chiare lattere che la colpa della rottura del tuo matrimonio e' tutta di tua moglie... se vuoi te lo scrivo io...
> 
> Ma a cosa ti serve? a chi speri di esibirlo?


Vabbè...inizia a scrivere...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Non vado da nessuna parte...rimarrò solo con me stesso a leccarmi la ferita!


 Ma hai, avete bisogno di mediazione!


----------



## Old mux (29 Agosto 2009)

ma ke ne so...sono solo stanko di tutto. Infedeltà, prese per il kulo, menzogne, maschere e maskerine...mi kiedo solo dov'è finito il buon senso. Forse non ho kapito un korno della vita...o la vita non ha capito me. So solo ke, è tutto molto nauseante...quando si vivono kueste storie.


----------



## Old mux (29 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma hai, avete bisogno di mediazione!


Pers...Pers...la mediazione la stai facendop tu con me kuà. Kosa ci vado a fare in un konsultorio da solo??? Solo per superare la mia sfiducia?
O solo per rakkontare i miei kazzi in giro?
No guarda, ho tanti difetti...ma ho anke l'energia per risalire su, da questa apnea.
Alla fine ognuno ha la propria vita...ke faccia le sue scelte e spero presto kosì kiudiamo sto skifo.


----------



## Old mux (29 Agosto 2009)

Ho kapito ke lei non vuole perdere la mia amicizia, ke in fondo è affezionata, ma purttroppo il mio modo di pensare e di agire è diverso. 
Se taglio è finita...si dovrà dimenticare del mio volto e della mia persona. Sono fatto kosì mika ci si può kambiare sai?...


----------



## Old mux (29 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma hai, avete bisogno di mediazione!








   with dedica
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhSYbRiYwTY&feature=related


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> with dedica
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhSYbRiYwTY&feature=related


 Grazie del duca bianco.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2009)

*O. T.*
*Ma perché sei passato dallo scrivere in modo complesso*


mux ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, oggi è la prima volta che entro nel forum perchè forse appartengo anch'io alla categoria dei traditi psicologicamente.
> Vi chiedo dei consigli al riguardo.
> con mia moglie siamo sposati da 6 anni dopo 14 di fidanzamento, premetto che non sono mai stato un uomo curioso al punto di controllarla, le ho sempre dato la massima libertà fidandomi della sua correttezza e lealtà.
> Lei da qualche anno si è ammalata di tiroide e altro, quindi prende delle medicine per curarsi e lo deve fare per tutta la vita, e credo che questa cosa le abbia causato dei problemi a livello psichico.
> ...


*...a questo modo di usare le k pure per la q?*








mux ha detto:


> Pers...Pers...la mediazione la stai facendop tu con me kuà. Kosa ci vado a fare in un konsultorio da solo??? Solo per superare la mia sfiducia?
> O solo per rakkontare i miei kazzi in giro?
> No guarda, ho tanti difetti...ma ho anke l'energia per risalire su, da questa apnea.
> Alla fine ognuno ha la propria vita...ke faccia le sue scelte e spero presto kosì kiudiamo sto skifo.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (29 Agosto 2009)

Mi associo.
Mux, un'altra K e ti prendo a calci nelle kiappe.


----------



## Old mux (29 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *O. T.*
> *Ma perché sei passato dallo scrivere in modo complesso*
> 
> *...a questo modo di usare le k pure per la q?*


mi adeguo ai tempi...


----------



## Old mux (29 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Mi associo.
> Mux, un'altra K e ti prendo a calci nelle kiappe.


in questo momento non è che sentirei molto dolore...una kiappa in + o in meno fa la stessa cosa...


----------

